# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Ջրվե՞ժ ունենանք, թե՞ էլեկտրաէներգիա

## yerevanci

Նույնիսկ չգիտակցելով, որ Հայաստանի Հողային օրենսգիրքն է խախտել` «Հակոբջանյան եւ Գալստյան» ՀԷԿ-ի համասեփականատեր, Սիսիանի քաղաքապետ Աղասի Հակոբջանյանը 1998 թվականին հեշտ ու հանգիստ սեփականաշնորհել է Շաքիի ջրվեժի 14-16 հա տարածքը եւ ցանկապատել է բնության հուշարձանը:
«Երկիր»-ի հետ զրույցում նա հայտարարեց, որ ոչ մի անօրինականություն էլ չի եղել:
Ըստ քաղաքապետի` ինքը համագործակցում է երեւանյան մի քանի տուրիստական կազմակերպությունների հետ. «Երբեւիցե չի եղել, որ խոչընդոտենք ջրվեժը դիտելուն: Մենք միշտ հասանելի ենք եղել»:
Մինչդեռ շատ են փաստերը, որ Սիսիան այցելողները 18 մետրից գահավիժող ջրվեժը տեսնելու համար ստիպված են եղել 5 հազար դրամ վճարել: Քաղաքապետը բազմիցս հերքել էր այդ լուրերը, սակայն մեզ հետ զրույցում նա մեղքը գցեց «որոշ աշխատակիցների» վրա` հավելելով, որ նրանց ազատել է աշխատանքից:
«Երկիր»-ի հարցին, թե ի՞նչ  իրավունքով է ցանկապատել ջրվեժը,  Հակոբջանյանը հայտարարեց, որ թույլտվություն ունի, թե ո՞ւմից, անունը հրաժարվեց տալ:
«Շաքիի ջրվեժ տանող երկու ճանապարհ կա. այնտեղ կարելի է այցելել նաեւ համանուն գյուղի տարածքով: Սա ես արել եմ անվտանգությունից ելնելով եւ ցանկացած առումով: Մարդիկ արդեն սովորել են. անպայման փորձում են մեր ընկերության տարածքով անցնել ու բաց են թողնում դարպասները»,- ասաց նա:
Իսկ ՀԷԿ-ում օգտագործվող ջրային պաշարների մասին խոսելիս Հակոբջանյանը նշեց, որ այսօր «իր ջուրն էլ է պակասել», չի կարողանում վերցնել այնքան ջուր, որքան հարկավոր է իրեն տրված լիցենզիայով:
Կուշտ գանգատվելուց հետո նա մեզ հարց տվեց. «Հիմա ինչի՞ն եք համաձայն` ջրվեժ ունենա՞ք, թե՞ էլեկտրաէներգիա»:

*www.ecolur.org*

Ախր  ինչու՞  է  ամեն  ինչ  էսպես  պրիմիտիվ  մտածվում,  մի  կողմից  ՀՀ  կառավարությունը  Հայաստանի  հարավը  զարգացնում  է  որպես  տուրիզմի  կենտրոն,  մյուս  կողմից  Հայաստանի  ամենագեղատեսիլ  ջրվեժը  թույլ  է  տալիս  փակեն՝  էլեկրտրոէներգիա  ստանալու  համար:  Ախր  էնքան  լեռնային  արագահոս  գետակներ  կան,   որ  կարելի  է  օգտագործել  էլեկրտրոէներգիա  ստանալու  համար:  Այժմ  հետաքրքիր  է  իմանալ  Ձեր  վերաբերմունքը  հետևյալի  նկատմամբ:

----------

Adriano (28.05.2011), Claudia Mori (28.05.2011), E-la Via (19.10.2011), Freeman (28.05.2011), Lion (19.10.2011), Monk (28.05.2011), Moonwalker (28.05.2011), Norton (28.05.2011), Rammstein (28.05.2011), Skeptic (28.05.2011), Tig (28.05.2011), V!k (28.05.2011), Valentina (28.05.2011), Varzor (24.10.2011), Արէա (28.05.2011), Լեո (28.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2011), ՆանՍ (31.10.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Շաքիի ջրվեժ վերջին անգամ եղել էի վեցերորդ դասարանում, 1997թ.ին, աննկարագրելի տպավորություն էր, իրոք հրաշք: 
Անընդհատ առիթ էի ման գալիս նորից այցելելու, էս վերջերս գնացել էի Սիսիան, ընկերներիս հա համոզում եմ, թե արի գնանք Շաքի, չեն համաձայնվում, թե ինչ նայելու բան կա որ գնանք: Ապշել էի, ո՞նց կարելի ա չգնահատել էդ գեղեցկությունը: Վերջը համոզեցի, գնացինք... երանի գնացած չլինեինք, նախ ճանապարհին տեղադրված դարպասները, որի գոյությունը ոչ մի կերպ չէր տեղավորվում ուղեղիս մեջ, հետո պահակին համոզելը, թե ձյաձ ջան թող անցնենք էլի՜...
ու վերջապես "ջրվեժը"... եթե կարելի ա էդ մերկ ժայռին ջրվեժ անվանել...

*Ինչպիսին պիտի լիներ իմ հիշողություններում*



*Ինչպիսին էր իրականում*



Ահավոր էր...  :Sad:

----------

aragats (28.05.2011), Claudia Mori (28.05.2011), E-la Via (19.10.2011), Freeman (28.05.2011), Inna (22.10.2011), Monk (28.05.2011), Moonwalker (28.05.2011), Rammstein (28.05.2011), Renata (26.10.2011), Skeptic (28.05.2011), V!k (28.05.2011), Valentina (28.05.2011), Varzor (24.10.2011), VisTolog (28.05.2011), yerevanci (28.05.2011), Լեո (28.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2011), ՆանՍ (31.10.2011)

----------


## V!k

Շատ սիրուն ջրվեժ ա Շաքեն :Love: , բայց միացված ժամանակ…  :Angry2:  
երբ առաջին անգամ գնացինք, փակել էին, ու ջուրը շատ քիչ էր, հազիվ վերևից իջնում էր, հետո մինչև ծանոթ չխառնեցինք, չմիացրեցին, էն էլ 10 րոպեով  միացրեցին, ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա բնական էդ հրաշքը մարդը իրա կամքով երբ ուզենա  փակի, բացի :Angry2: …

----------

Inna (22.10.2011), Rammstein (28.05.2011), Valentina (28.05.2011), yerevanci (28.05.2011), Արէա (28.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2011)

----------


## Valentina

Մի ջրվեժ ունենք էն էլ են վերացնում  :Angry2:

----------

Adriano (28.05.2011), yerevanci (28.05.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Շատ ցավալի ա, բայց հեչ զարմանալի չի: Ժողովուրդն էլ ա մեղավոր, որ տենց անաստված մարդկանց հարդուրժում ա իրանց պաշտոնների վրա: Բայց դե էս ժողովրդի մեղավորության թեման շատ ծեծված ա, էլ չխորանամ:  :Mda: 


* Անաստված մարդը ամենամեծ չարիքն ա շրջապատի համար: (Անաստվածին անհավատի հետ չխառնել: Կարող ա «հավատացյալը» անաստված լինի, իսկ անհավատը` ոչ:)*

----------

E-la Via (19.10.2011), Freeman (28.05.2011), Inna (22.10.2011), Skeptic (28.05.2011), VisTolog (28.05.2011), yerevanci (28.05.2011), Արէա (28.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2011), ՆանՍ (31.10.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Իհարկե միանշանակ պետք է ընտրել ջրվեժ տարբերակը… Եթե իրավիճակը օրինակ էլեկտրոէներգիայի արտադրության ոլորտում այնպիսին լիներ, որ ատոմակայանը, եղաԾ հնարավորությունները չեն ապահովում, ապա հարցը կարելի էր դիտարկել ուրիշ ուղղությամբ… Սակայն ասեմ դա այդպես չի, այս ոլորտում իհարկե մի շարք խնդիրներ կան, բայց հաստատ էդ աստիճան վատ չի…Ուղղակի մարդիկփող են ցանկանում աշխատել, հիմա թքած թե մի հատ ջրվեժ ավել կլինի, մի հատ ջրվեժ պակաս… :Bad:  Չնայած շատ աստվածային, բարի բաներ եմ ասում սակայն նման կարգի հարցերը պետք է լուծվեն համընդհանուր քվեարկությամբ՝ռեֆերենդումով…

----------

Freeman (28.05.2011), yerevanci (28.05.2011), Արէա (28.05.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ի՞նչ էլեկտրաէներգիա է...նախկինում, երբ ջրվեժը բացովի փակովի չէր ուրեմն էլեկտրաէներգիա չկա՞ր...ավելի լավ է Որոտանը մաքրի մարդկանց լույսով մտահոգվածը, թե չէ այն արդեն ճահճանում է, ու Որոտան անունից առաջին տառն էլ չի մնացել :Sad:

----------

E-la Via (19.10.2011), Varzor (24.10.2011), yerevanci (28.05.2011), Արէա (28.05.2011), ՆանՍ (31.10.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Jerry-ի  ջան  Հայաստանը  ներկա  դրությամբ  էլէկտրոէներգիայի  ներկայիս  և  հեռանկարային  «պաշարներով»  բավական լավ  վիճակում  է  գտնվում,  այնպես  որ  վերցնել  ու  փակել հանրապետության  ամենագեղատեսիլ  ջրվեժը,  դա  ուղղակի  անտրամաբանական  քայլ  է:  Ոնց  որ  օրինակ  ԱՄՆ-ն  ու Կանադան  փակեն  Նիագարան  և  մի   գերհզոր  էլէկտրոկայան  սարքեն  :LOL:

----------

Valentina (29.05.2011), Varzor (24.10.2011)

----------


## Norton

Ժողովուրդ, առաջարկում եմ ֆեյսբուքում էջ բացել ու էս հարցին հնչեղություն տալ: Համոզված եմ, որ քչերը գիտեն՝ Շաքիի ջրվեժից 2-3 առու ա մնացել:

----------

Valentina (29.05.2011), Varzor (24.10.2011), yerevanci (29.05.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

արդեն  իսկ  կա  Ֆեյսբուքյան  էջը  Ջրվե՞ժ ունենանք, թե՞ էլեկտրաէներգիա  և  խումբը  Ջրվե՞ժ ունենանք, թե՞ էլեկտրաէներգիա

----------

Արէա (29.05.2011)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ուզում եմ բոլոր ակուբցիներին տեղեկացնել որ Թռչկան ջրվեժի մոտ ծանր տեխնիկա է բերվել հեկ կառուցելու հեռանկարով: Մանրամասները այստեղ 
http://www.tert.am/am/news/2011/10/1...DJdRI.facebook

Ժողովուրդ ջան ըստ այդմ դուք կողմնորոշվեք, հատկապես նրանք ովքեր խիստ աշխատանքի մեջ չեն լինի: Մեր արշավականներն են կազմակերպել , հավանաբար ոմանք միմյանց կճանաչեն, http://www.facebook.com/groups/259531000744522/

Հինգշաբթի, 11:00-ին բողոքի ցույց կառավարության դիմաց:

Բնապահպանության նախարարությունը կարծես ականջի հետև է գցել այս հիմնախնդրի կարգավորումն ու այս պարագայում «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» նախաձեռնությունը շարունակում է բարձրաձայնել ջրվեժին սպառնացող վտանգի մասին և կոնկրետ քայլեր ձեռնարկում ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցումը կանխարգելելու ուղղությամբ: 

Մեր պահանջը՝ անհապաղ դադարեցնել շինարարությունը Թռչկանում: Փրկենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը: Թռչկանի ձայնը մեր ժողովորդի ձայնն է, որն ուզում են խեղդել խողովակների մեջ:

_____________222312793.jpg 277039_163103880450583_192900019_n.jpg arm131842636219.jpg

----------

E-la Via (19.10.2011), Freeman (24.10.2011), Tig (19.10.2011), ՆանՍ (31.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

Գնում ենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը փրկելու

Սիրելի ընկերներ, բարեկամներ, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ, ձեզնից շատերն արդեն լսել են Թռչկանի ջրվեժի հիմնախնդրի մասին: Վտանգված է ՀՀ ամենաբարձր ու ամենաջրառատ ջրվեժը: Ջրվեժի տարածքում հենց այս պահին էլ որոճում են մի քանի վնասատու կենդանիներ (տրակտորներ, բեռնատարներ): Բնավիրման նախարարությունը կարծես ականջի հետևն է գցել այս հիմնախնդրի կարգավորումը: Այս պարագայում «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» նախաձեռնությունը շարունակում է բարձրաձայնել ջրվեժին սպառնացող վտանգի մասին և կոնկրետ քայլեր ձեռնարկում ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցումը կանխարգելելու ուղղությամբ: Այսպիսով, շաբաթ օրը՝ հոկտեմբերի 22-ին, այցելում ենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժ.

Այցելության նպատակը՝ տեղում ծանոթանալ շինարարության ներկայիս ընթացքին, զրուցել շինարարների և բանվորների հետ՝ հորդորելով նրանց զերծ մնալ բնության հուշարձանին վնաս հասցվող աշխատանք կատարելուց, հանդիպել Շիրակամուտ և Մեծ Պարնի գյուղերի բնակիչների հետ՝ լսելու նրանց կարծիքն այս ամենի մասին և հայտնելու մեր զորակցությունը Թռչկանի ջրվեժի պահպանման համար մղվող պայքարում, ինչպես նաև ևս մեկ անգամ տեսնելու և հիանալու բնության այս հիասքանչ կոթողով: Մեզ հետ կունենանք նաև ջրվեժի պահպանման վերաբերյալ կոչերով մի շարք պաստառներ
Ի՞նչ օգուտ կտա այս այցելությունը՝ որքան շատ մարդ մասնակցի այս ակցիային, այնքան մեծ կլինի դրա արդյունավետությունը, միասին մենք կարող ենք հասնել շինարարության դադարեցմանը

Ինչ ենք վերցնում մեզ հետ՝ մեկ օրվա ուտելիք, ջուր, տաք հագուստ
Հանդիպում ենք Տերյան 59 հասցեով, շաբաթ օրը՝ հոկտեմբերի 22-ին, 8:00-ին
Անհրաժեշտ գումարը՝ մոտ 3.000 դրամ

Գրանցվելու և մանրամասների համար զանգահարել (093)26-55-76 կամ այցելել Armenian Extreme Club-ի երևանյան գրասենյակ` Տերյան 59:
Գրանցման վերջնաժամկետը՝ ուրբաթ, 18:00

----------

E-la Via (19.10.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (19.10.2011), յոգի (19.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Claudia Mori

*Նախարարի պատասխանը չի գոհացնում բնապահպաններին* 

ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐ 20, 2011

Մեծ Պարնի գյուղի մոտ գտնվող Թռչկանի ջրվեժը վտանգված չէ, ու մոտակայքում արդեն կառուցվող ՀԷԿ-ն իրականում չի ազդելու ջրվեժի վրա. այս մասին բնապահպանության նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանը հայտարարեց հոկտեմբերի 20-ին ՀՀ կառավարության շենքի առջև «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» նախաձեռնող խմբի բողոքի ակցիայի ժամանակ:

Ա. Հարությունյանը նշեց, որ «Գլենդել Հիլզ» ընկերությունը գործում է օրենքի սահմաններում և նրանք ողջունում են արդեն սկսված շինարարական աշխատանքները: Ըստ  «Էկոլուրի»՝ Մեծ Պարնի գյուղի գյուղապետ Հրայր Յաղուբյանը հսկայական հողատարածքներ է վաճառել «Գլենդել Հիլզ» ընկերությանը և ոմն մեծահարուստ Ռոբերտ Օհանյանին:

Այս իրադրությունը չի բավարարում բնապահպան երիտասարդներին, ովքեր համոզված են, որ Թռչկանին սպասվում է Սյունիքի մարզում գտնվող Շաքիի ջրվեժի ճակատագիրը, որն այժմ դարձել է այսպես ասած «բացովի-փակովի» հենց մոտակայքում կառուցված ՀԷԿ-ի պատճառով:

«Մենք պատրաստվում ենք այցելել մոտակա գյուղեր ու անցկացնել հանրային քննարկումներ ու արդեն գիտենք, որ բնակիչները դեմ են արտահայտվել այդ գաղափարին»,- հայտնում է ակտիվիստ Մարիամ Սուխուդյանը:

Հոկտեմբերի 22-ին նրանք այցելելու են Թռչկան:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Թռչկանի ջրվեժը գտնվում է Լոռու մարզի Մեծ Պարնի գյուղի մոտ և իր բարձրությամբ երկրորդն է Հայաստանում:




Աղբյուրը՝http://www.hra.am/am/events/2011/10/20/trchkan

----------

Tig (20.10.2011), VisTolog (20.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

Օֆ, աման, եսիմ է...
Նենց ա խոսում, ոնցոր ինքը ներդրող կողմը լինի, ոչ թե բնապահպանական հարցերով մտահոգ կողմ...

----------


## Tig

Երեխեեեեեեեեեեեեեք, Էդ ինչ հրաշք էր Թռչկանըըըըը :Love:  Ոնցոր մեր երեխեքից մեկնա ասում` Սրտերիցս մեկն էլ մնաց ընտեղ... :Love:  Թռչկանը չպիտի ՀԷԿ դառնա...
Ամեն մի հայ կյանքում գոնե մի անգամ պիտի հմայվի այդ հրաշքով ու զգա դրա հզորությունը: Ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե գարնանը ընտեղ ինչա կատարվում... :Love: 

Ամեն գնով պիտի պայքարել, :Angry2:  որ ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցումը դադարեցնեն, կամ գոնէ Թռչկանից ահագին վերև, կամ ահագին ներքև կառուցեն...

----------

Arpine (22.10.2011), E-la Via (23.10.2011), Freeman (24.10.2011), Lianik (22.10.2011)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Գնացինք թռչկան ջրվեժ, իրոք շատ տպավորիչ էր: Ակտիվիստները դադարեցրին շինարարությունը 1 օրով, հետո էլի մեկա կսկսեն, քանի որ տեղային բնույթ էր կրում: http://shirakcentre.org/hy/news/1233-shirak-centre-ngo :  Վերեևից պիտի իջնեն , դայել է արվել: Վերևնեում խաբել էին թե իբր գյուղացիները համաձայն են հեկի կառուցմանը, իսկ երբ մենք ներկա եղանք 2 գյուղերումել ոչմի գյուղացի էլ չեր ուզում հեկ կառուցվի, իրանց սկի չէին էլ հարձրել: Մի խոսքով շատ բաներ ա տեղի ունեցել: Շնորհակալ եմ ակումբից` կարդալու համար, չնայած ավելին էի սպասում:

----------

E-la Via (23.10.2011), Tig (23.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

boooooooom (23.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

boooooooom (23.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Գնացինք թռչկան ջրվեժ, իրոք շատ տպավորիչ էր: Ակտիվիստները դադարեցրին շինարարությունը 1 օրով, հետո էլի մեկա կսկսեն, քանի որ տեղային բնույթ էր կրում: http://shirakcentre.org/hy/news/1233-shirak-centre-ngo :  Վերեևից պիտի իջնեն , դայել է արվել: Վերևնեում խաբել էին թե իբր գյուղացիները համաձայն են հեկի կառուցմանը, իսկ երբ մենք ներկա եղանք 2 գյուղերումել ոչմի գյուղացի էլ չեր ուզում հեկ կառուցվի, իրանց սկի չէին էլ հարձրել: Մի խոսքով շատ բաներ ա տեղի ունեցել: Շնորհակալ եմ ակումբից` կարդալու համար, չնայած ավելին էի սպասում:


Ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ էի ավելին սպասում: 

հ.գ. ափսոս երեկ չծանոթացանք  :Smile:  Ահագին շատ էինք, ես քեզ չգտա : Դե 80 հոգու մեջ դժվար էր, մանավանդ որ հազիվ մի 10 հոգու էի ճանաչում  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (23.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

Շատ ճիշտա` "Ջրվեժում ավել ջուր չի լինում..."
Ինչ ա նշանակում ավել ջուրն են վերցնելու... Լրիվ ապուշ են:
Իսկ բողոքի ակցիաների ժամանակ մարդկանց սակավաթվությունը այն պատճառով է, որ մարդիկ աշխատում են: Երեկ տեսնեիք ինչքան մարդ կար, ոչ աշխատանքային օր էր: 80-ից ավել մարդ կար: Ու էլի կաին մարդիկ, որոնք ինչ ինչ խնդիրների պատճառով չկարողացան մասնակցել: Այնպես որ այդ խնդիրը իրոք հուզում է լայն հասարակությանը:
Եվ թե Շիրակամուտ (Նալբանդ), թե Մեծ Պառնի գյուղերի բնակիչները բոլորն էլ դեմ էին արտահայտվում ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցմանը ջրվեժի ջրի հաշվին: Սուտ են այն լուրերը, թե Մեծ Պառնիի բնակիչները կողմ են: Մենք անձամբ ենք դրանում համոզվել:

----------

boooooooom (23.10.2011), Chuk (24.10.2011), Renata (26.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*«ՀԷԿտի՛ր Թռչկանից»*
Հոկտեմբերի 23, 2011

Հոկտեմբերի 22-ին «Պահպանենք Թռկանի ջրվեժը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը կազմակերպել էր արշավ-ակցիա դեպի Թռչկան: Նախաձեռնությանն էին միացել մի խումբ ակտիվիստներ, լրագրողներ, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչներ:
Այցելության հիմնական նպատակն էր տեղում ծանոթանալ շինարարության ընթացքին, զրուցել բանվորների հետ՝ հորդորելով նրանց դադարեցնել բնության հուշարձանին վնասող աշխատանքները,  այնուհետև հանդիպել Նալբանդ, Մեծ Պարնի գյուղերի բնակիչներին, լսել  նրանց կարծիքները և հայտնել նախաձեռնության զորակցությունը Թռչկան ջրվեժի պահպանման համար մղվող պայքարին, ինչպես նաև ևս մեկ անգամ տեսնել և հիանալ բնության այդ  հիասքանչ կոթողով:
Շուրջ 60 հոգուց կազմված խումբը բազմաթիվ պաստառներով և ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարին պատկերող թղթե պաստառով մտան ջրվեժի տարածք: Ակցիայի սկզբում մասնակիցները կազմեցին երկու ուղեգիծ և թղթե Արամ Հարությունյանի  ուղեկցությամբ սկսեցին քայլել դեպի առաջին փորված հատվածը, որի գլխավերևով անցնում էր խողովակ: Մասնակիցները իրականացրին շինարարական փոսի խորհրդանշական լցոնում:  Դրանով իսկ արտահայտելով իրենց վրդովմունքը նախագծի աշխատանքների իրականացման վերաբերյալ: Նախաձեռնության անդամ Արման Վերմիշյանը մատնանշեց, որ փորված հատվածի պատճառով քարերը փակել են կողքով հոսող Չիչխան գետի հունը: Այսինքն` շինարարական աշխատանքները խոչընդոտում են նաև գետի բնականոն հոսքին:
Մասնագիտությամբ աշխարհագետ Լևոն Գալստյանը հիշեցրեց, որ բնապահպանության նախարարությունն անընդհատ ներկայացնում է, թե իբր ջրվեժի մոտ անցնում է 400-500 լիտր/վայրկյանում ջուր, մինչդեռ ըստ աշխարհագետի դրանք հորինված թվեր են. «Ջրի ծախսը չափվում է էլեմենտար գործիքով, որը ճշգրտությամբ ասում է, թե որքան ջուր է այդ պահին այդտեղով անցնում, եթե մեկն ասում է, որ 400-500 է, ուրեմն նա պարզապես չի չափել»,- նշեց Լևոնը:
Տեղեկացնենք, որ ջրվեժը բնության հուշարձան է համարվում, սակայն մինչ օրս այն ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության կողմից համապատասխան անձնագիր չի ստացել:
Ի վերջո, ակտիվիստները հասան ջրվեժի մերձակա հատվածը: Հիացան բնության այդ հրաշքով և շրջակա հատվածում իրականացրի ծառատունկը, որի համար տնկիներ և մասնագետներ էր տրամադրվել «Հայաստանի ծառատունկ» ծրագրի կողմից:
Ծառատունկին ներկա էին նաև Գյումրիի ժուռնալիստների «Ասպարեզ» ակումբի նախագահ Լևոն Բարսեղյանն ու Օրհուս կենտրոնի համակարգող Գևորգ Պետրոսյանը:
«Բնապահպանության նախարարն ասում է, որ ջրվեժից ավելորդ ջուրն են վերցնում` չհասկանալով, որ ջրվեժը չի կարող ավելորդ ջուր ունենալ, ինչպես նախարարը չի կարող ավելորդ թև կամ ոտք ունենալ»,-ասաց Լևոն Բարսեղյանը:
Վերջինիս կարծիքով, երբ ջուրը հանում են Թռչկանից`ջրվեժ չի մնում, մնում է Թռչկան «մինուս» ջրվեժ, որը արդեն մեծ վտանգ է սպառնում շրջակա միջավայրին:
Թռչկանի ջրվեժում ներկա էին նաև հարևան Շիրակամուտ գյուղի բնակիչները: Նրանցից Եղանանյան Այբուբենը շատ հաճախ է այցելում ջրվեժ: Նա պատմեց, որ ջրվեժը խորհրդանշական է բնակիչների համար, քանի որ այստեղ շատ սիրող սիրտեր են միացել, շատ պատմություններ ստեղծվել: նա մինչ օրս այցելում է և ընկերների հետ վայելում բնության  հրաշքը:
«Խնդրում եմ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին` պահի մեր ջրվեժը, չթույլատրի բիզնեսին իր մեծ փողերով ժողովրդի կյանքը վերացնի»,-ասաց բնակիչ Եղանանյան Այբուբենը: Վերջինս նաև հավելեց, որ իր համագյուղացիները նույնպես դեմ են, սակայն վախենում են Կառավարությունից ու մեծ բիզնեսից:
Ծառատունկն ավարտելուց հետո ակտիվիստները նկատեցին շինարարական մեքենաները, որոնք ջրվեժի վերևի հատվածում նոր փոս էին փորում: Մոտենալով տարածքին` իրավաբան Մերի Խաչատրյանն աշխատանքի ղեկավարից պահանջեց շնարարության ստենդը, որն առկա չէր: Ուստի, իրավաբանական տեսանկյունից` շինարարությունն արդեն իսկ կարող է դիտվել որպես անօրինական: Աշխատանքի ղեկավարն, ով այդպես էլ չնշեց իր անունը, ասաց, որ շինարական աշխատանքները ամեն դեպքում անցկացվելու են, անգամ, եթե ինքը կանգնեցի դրան, իր փոխարեն կսկսի ուրիշ մեկը:
Ականատես լինելով այս ամենին` ակտիվիստներից ոմանք որոշեցին հետայսու հերթապահել հիշյալ հատվածում, որպեսզի շինարարական աշխատանքները չշարունակվեն, քանի դեռ բացակայում է վերջնական թույլտվությունը:
Արշավ-ակցիան եզրափակվեց Նալբանդ և Մեծ Պարնի գյուղեր այցելությամբ:
«Ջրվեժը մեր սրբությունն է, պետք է այն բոլոր միջոցներով պահպանել, հարկ եղած դեպքում կգնանք այնտեղ կքնենք, որ ոչ ոք չկարողանա աշխատել»,-ասաց Նալբանդի բնակիչ Մերուժան Բադալյանը:
Այստեղ երիտասարդները մի քանի տասնյակ ստորագրություններ հավաքեցին` պահանջելով դադարեցնել ՀԷԿ-ի շինարարական աշխատանքները:
Արդեն Մեծ Պարնի գյուղում նախաձեռնության անդամներին հաջողվեց խոսել գյուղապետի տեղակալ Մելքոնյանի հետ: Նրա խոսքերով` ի սկզբանե ինքը կտրականապես դեմ է եղել ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցմանը, սակայն ոչինչ չի ձեռնարկել, քանի որ չի հավատում հասարակական ուժին: Հանրային լսումներ իրականացնելու մասին էլ տեղյակ չի եղել, մինչդեռ, որ նախաձեռնող խմբի հավաստմամբ, տվյալ գյուղում, որն ունի մոտ 1000 բնակիչ, անցկացվել է հանրային լսում, սակայն դրան մասնակցել է ընդամենը 10 հոգի, այն էլ` 4-ը գյուղապետարանի աշխատակիցներն են եղել:
Այս վերջին այցելությամբ ավարտվեց արշավը-ակցիան: «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը շարունակելու է իր պայքարը հանուն բնության հուշարձանի պաշտպանության:

Տեսանյութեր`

1. Այց Թռչկան ջրվեժ
2. Ակտիվիստները պարում են
3. Շինարարությունը Թռչկանում

Լուսինե Սարգսյան

----------

E-la Via (24.10.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (26.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Արա դե ինչ եք էսկողմ-էնկողմ ընկել?
Չեք հականում? փողերը լափել են ու էլ չեն կարողանում հակառակը անել:
Նման բնապահպանության նախարարն ուղղակի անասուն է և հայրենիքի դավաճան: Խոսքերիս համար պատասխանատու եմ լիարժեք: Իհարկե, ոչ դատարանում, որտեղ գրողն էլ են իրենք, ջնջողն էլ  :Sad: 
Խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ ՀՀ-ն արդեն սիկ հանդիսանում է էլ. էներգիա արտահանող երկիր, սակայն ցանկանում են իջեցնել այդ էներգիայի ինքնարժեքը` գերշահույթներ ստանալու նպատակով: Բացի այդ պետք չի մոռանալ, որ այդ շահույքները ոչ թե գնում են պետբյուջե, այլ երկրից դուրս և մասնավոր գրպաններ:

Միանշանակ ՀԵԿ-ի համար ջրառ կարելի է իրականացնալ առանց ջրվեժին վնասելու, բայց դրա համար լրացուցիչ ծինարարություն պիտի կատարվի` լրացուցիչ ծախսեր են, որը ուղղակի չեն ուզում անել:
Բացի այդ գոյություն ունի փոքր հզորության տուրբինների կասկադային համակարգերով աշխատող ՀԵԿ-եր, որոնց և շինարարությունն է էժան և գործարկումը հեշտ:

Դեմոկրատիա և շուկայական հարաբերություններ էինք ուզում դե ստացել ենք: Սրանից ավելի շուկայական չի լինում  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (24.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

> *«ՀԷԿտի՛ր Թռչկանից»*
> ................
> Շուրջ 60 հոգուց կազմված խումբը բազմաթիվ պաստառներով և ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարին պատկերող թղթե պաստառով մտան ջրվեժի տարածք:
>  ..............
> Լուսինե Սարգսյան


Ճշտում՝




> *«ՀԷԿտի՛ր Թռչկանից»*
> ................
> *Ավելի քան 100 հոգուց կազմված խումբը* բազմաթիվ պաստառներով և ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարին պատկերող թղթե պաստառով մտան ջրվեժի տարածք:
>  ..............
> Լուսինե Սարգսյան

----------

Freeman (24.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Արա դե ինչ եք էսկողմ-էնկողմ ընկել?
> Չեք հականում? փողերը լափել են ու էլ չեն կարողանում հակառակը անել:
> Նման բնապահպանության նախարարն ուղղակի անասուն է և հայրենիքի դավաճան: Խոսքերիս համար պատասխանատու եմ լիարժեք: Իհարկե, ոչ դատարանում, որտեղ գրողն էլ են իրենք, ջնջողն էլ 
> Խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ ՀՀ-ն արդեն սիկ հանդիսանում է էլ. էներգիա արտահանող երկիր, սակայն ցանկանում են իջեցնել այդ էներգիայի ինքնարժեքը` գերշահույթներ ստանալու նպատակով: Բացի այդ պետք չի մոռանալ, որ այդ շահույքները ոչ թե գնում են պետբյուջե, այլ երկրից դուրս և մասնավոր գրպաններ:
> 
> Միանշանակ ՀԵԿ-ի համար ջրառ կարելի է իրականացնալ առանց ջրվեժին վնասելու, բայց դրա համար լրացուցիչ ծինարարություն պիտի կատարվի` լրացուցիչ ծախսեր են, որը ուղղակի չեն ուզում անել:
> Բացի այդ գոյություն ունի փոքր հզորության տուրբինների կասկադային համակարգերով աշխատող ՀԵԿ-եր, որոնց և շինարարությունն է էժան և գործարկումը հեշտ:
> 
> Դեմոկրատիա և շուկայական հարաբերություններ էինք ուզում դե ստացել ենք: Սրանից ավելի շուկայական չի լինում


Վարզոր ջան, դեմոկրատիան ու շուկայական հարաբերություննեն էլ կարելի է և պետք է մարդկային նորմերի սահմաններում իրականացնել:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, դեմոկրատիան ու շուկայական հարաբերություննեն էլ կարելի է և պետք է մարդկային նորմերի սահմաններում իրականացնել:


Ես քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց արի ու տես որ ուրիշ կերպ մտածող մարդիկ էլ կան, ու քիչ չեն:
Ամբողջ խնդիրը արևմտյան բիզնեսի հիմնական կանոնի մեջ ա` cost and profit: Մարդիկ իրենց եկամուտների ավելացման համար պատրաստ են ոտնահարել ցանկացած բարոյական նորմ, որովհետև բիզնեսում բարոյականությունը հիմնական դիրքերում չի:

Իմ անձնական կարծիքով մի տարբերակ կա: Ընդամենը մի քանի դիվերսիոն գործողությամբ այնպիսի նյութական վնասներ պատճառել կառուցողներին, որ փոշմանեն: Պիի անընդհատ խոչընդոտվի շինարարությունը: Գոնե ժամանակ կձգվի, մինչ յա էշը կսատկի, յա իշատերը: Մնում ա այդ ամենն այնպես կազմակերպել, որ դատարանների դռները չգցեն: Ուստի անողները պիտի լինեն քիչ, կազմակերպված, խելացի ու մի քիչ էլ թափով:

----------

Freeman (24.10.2011), Tig (24.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig

*Կրքերը Թռչկանի շուրջ թեժանում են…*

Թռչկանի պահպանության խումբը շարունակում է պայքարել Թռչկանի համար: Րոպեներ առաջ խմբի անդամները զանգահարեցին և տեղեկացրեցին, որ ներկա պահիս բոլոր տեսակի աշխատանքները դադարեցվել են  ջրվեժի տարածքում: Նրանց միահամուռ պայքարի շնորհիվ այժմ բոլոր գործողությունները դադարեցված են: Ակտիվիստները նշում են, որ արդեն իսկ մեծ վնաս է հասցվել շրջակա միջավայրին` մասնավորապես փոխվել է գետի հունը,  մի ամբողջ հողային գրունտ լցված է առանց այդ էլ բարակած առվակի մեջ: Ո՞վ է պատասխան տալու այս ամենի համար… Բոլոր հարցերը ուղղվում են Բնապահպանության նախարարություն:

Այժմ ակտիվիստները 15-ն են այնտեղ և մի կարգախոսով.”Մենք չենք պատրաստվում  տարածքը լքել, մինչև հարցը լուծում չստանա…”: Նրանց են միացել Մեծ Պառնի  և Շիրակամուտ գյուղի բնակիչները: Իսկ ահա ՀԷԿ-ի տարածքում աշխատող  բանվորները երեկոյան ժամի  քանդել են գետի մոտ գտնվող ժայռը և տեղափոխել այն:

Ակտիվիստները խմբերով են աշխատում` իրար հերթափոխելով. “Թռչկանը մենակ չի մնա մինչև, որ համոզված չլինենք, որ շրջակա միջավայրին վտանգ չի սպառնում…”

Նշեմ նաև, որ նախապատրաստվում է դիմում-բողոք Միջազգային կազմակերպություններին, որտեղ կնշվի այն բոլոր Կոնվենցիաների խախտման մասին, որոնց տակ Հայաստանի կառավառությունը դրել է իր ստորագրությունը, բայց ակներև է որ չի հետևում դրանց: Ինչպես նաև սպասվում է հանրահավաք կառավարության շենքի դիմաց:

Աղբյուր՝ ecolur.org

----------

Renata (26.10.2011), Varzor (26.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ակնկալում եմ, որ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության եւ Բնապահպանության նախարարության միջամտությամբ կդադարեցվեն տարածքում շինարարական աշխատանքները*

 «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության ղեկավար Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը երեկ ԱԺ-ում հանդես եկավ հայտարարությամբ, ուր ասված է.

Օրեցօր հասարակության ավելի ստվարացող հատված է վրդովվում Թռչկան ջրվեժի տարածքում ՀԷԿ կառուցելու փորձերից: Միարժեք է, որ այդ գաղափարի կյանքի կոչման դեպքում բնության այս հրաշքը եւս կարժանանա Շաքիի ջրվեժի ճակատագրին, որը դիտելու համար այցելուները 10 հազար դրամ են մուծում ջրվեժից վերեւ գործող ՀԷԿ-ի տիրոջը: Նույնպիսի զավեշտալի իրավիճակ է նաեւ Գառնու ձորի Քարերի սիմֆոնիան դիտելու համար:

Մեկ ամիս առաջ Բնապահպանության նախարարությունում Թռչկանի ջրվեժի ու ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցման խնդրով առաջին քննարկումը կազմակերպվեց: Ինչպես նախարարության աշխատակիցը խոստովանեց տեղում, 2004թ.-ին փորձագիտական եզրակացություն տալիս իրենք տեղյակ չեն եղել տարածքում ջրվեժի առկայության մասին: Իսկ վերջինս բնության պահպանվող հուշարձանների ցանկում ներառվել է ավելի ուշ` 2007-ին, երբ արդեն տրվել էին բոլոր թույլտվությունները: Սա առնվազն վկայում է այն մասին, որ բնապահպանական փորձաքննության եզրակացությունը մեղմ ասած լիարժեք չէ եւ նոր փորձաքննության կարիք կա, հետեւաբար դրա հիման վրա տրված թույլտվությունները չեն կարող օրինական ճանաչվել: Ինչպես փաստում են իրավաբանները, Թռչկանի տարածքում կառուցապատման թույլտվություններ տալով` հայրենի կառավարությունը խախտել է առնվազն միջազգային 6 կոնվենցիաներ եւ ներպետական 5 օրենքներ:

Այդ քննարկման ընթացքում որպես փոխզիջումային տարբերակ ես առաջարկեցի կառուցապատողի հետ քննարկել ՀԷԿ-ը ոչ թե ջրվեժից վերեւ, այլ ներքեւ կառուցելու հեռանկարը: Նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանը միացավ առաջարկին եւ կառուցապատողին հորդորեց մտածել դրա շուրջ: Վերջին շրջանում նախարարի հարցազրույցներից այն տպավորությունն եմ ստացել, որ հրաժարվել են այդ գաղափարից, քանի որ այդ դեպքում կառուցապատողի համար հավելյալ ծախսեր են առաջանում: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցումն արգելելու դեպքում, ըստ նախարարի, կառուցապատողը կարող է կառավարությանը դատի տալ եւ պահանջել վնասների փոխհատուցում: Հետեւաբար, կառավարությունն ու կառուցապատողը համատեղ եկել են սեզոնային ջրվեժի ու սեզոնով աշխատող ՀԷԿ-ի գաղափարին, ինչը նույնպես անընդունելի է հանրության համար:

Վերջին շրջանում մոտ 4.500 անդամ ունեցող «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» ֆեյսբուքյան նախաձեռնության ակտիվիստները պարբերաբար այցելել են տարածք եւ արձանագրել, որ վերոհիշյալ տարբերակով շինարարական աշխատանքներ են ընթանում: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է WWF-Հայաստան կազմակերպության տնօրեն Կարեն Մանվելյանը, ջրվեժից հեռու կառուցված փոքր ՀԷԿ-ի ազդեցությունն արդեն իսկ նկատելի է ջրվեժի թողքի վրա: Եւս մեկ ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցումը իսպառ կասկածի տակ կդնի Թռչկանի գոյությունը:  

Ակնկալում եմ, որ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության եւ Բնապահպանության նախարարության միջամտությամբ կդադարեցվեն տարածքում շինարարական աշխատանքները, իսկ կառավարությունն էլ կառուցապատողի հետ միասին կքննարկի ՀԷԿ-ը ջրվեժից ներքեւ կառուցելու միակ տարբերակը: Եթե դա ձեռնտու չէ կառուցապատողին, ապա այլընտրանքը ոչինչ չկառուցելը պետք է լինի: Այս կոնկրետ առաջարկի վերաբերյալ սպասում եմ ՀՀ Բնապահպանության նախարարության արձագանքին:

Տեղեկացնեմ, որ «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» ֆեյսբուքյան նախաձեռնության ակտիվիստները բնության հուշարձանի տարածքում որեւէ շինարարարություն թույլ չտալու նպատակով հերթափոխով վրանային ճամաբար են կազմակերպել: Առաջիկայում նրանք նաեւ հանդես են գալու դատական հայցերով եւ վերստին դիմելու են հանրապետության ղեկավարությանը: «Ժառանգությունը» զորակցելու է Թռչկանի պաշտպանությանն ուղղված այս եւ բոլոր նախաձեռնությունները:  

Աղբյուր՝ lurer.com

----------

Renata (26.10.2011), Varzor (26.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

Արդեն գիշերներն են աշխատում... :Shok:  :Angry2:

----------


## Tig



----------

Hayk Avetisyan (28.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ժառանգությունը դիմել է Թռչկանի ջրվեժի հարցով խորհրդարանական լսումներ հրավիրելու առաջարկով*

Այսօր Ազգային ժողովի Ժառանգություն խմբակցությունը դիմել է ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանին եւ Գյուղատնտեսական եւ բնապահպանական հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Խաչիկ Հարությունյանին Թռչկանի ջրվեժի հարցով խորհրդարանական լսումներ հրավիրելու առաջարկով: Նամակում մասնավորապես ասված է.

Ժառանգություն խմբակցության անունից դիմում եմ Ձեզ` Չիչխան գետի վրա գտնվող բնության պահպանվող հուշարձան Թռչկանի ջրվեժի տարածքում եւ հաշվին ՀԷԿ կառուցելու, դրա կապակցությամբ պատկան մարմինների տված վիճահարույց շինթույլտվության, բնապահպանական փորձաքննության եզրակացության, ազդակիր համայնքում անցկացված վիճելի լսումների եւ այլ հարցերով խորհրդարանական լսումներ հրավիրելու խնդրանքով:

Նշվածները չափազանց մեծ լարվածություն են հաղորդել ու հուզումների պատճառ դարձել թե տարածաշրջանի համայնքների բնակիչների, թե բնապահպան ու հասարակական ակտիվիստների շրջանում: 

Ակնկալում ենք, որ խորհրդարանական լսումներ կազմակերպելու համար իրավասու մշտական հանձնաժողովը կապահովի հասցեատեր պետական ու տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների եւ շահախնդիր հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ու քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների ներկայացուցիչների մասնակցությունը: 

Պատրաստ ենք մեծապես օգտակար լինել լսումների կազմակերպման եւ քաղաքացիական շրջանակներից հրավիրյալների մասնակցության ապահովման հարցում:

Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------

E-la Via (28.10.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (28.10.2011), Varzor (28.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ոստիկանապետը ցուցարարներից խիստ վիրավորված է. մի քանիսին բերման են ենթարկել վիդեո*
13:58 . 27/10

 Հանրապետության հրապարակում, Կառավարության շենքի "մատույցները", ինչպես ցանկացած հինգշաբթի, այսօր էլ մարդաշատ ու անհանգիստ էր։ Կառավարության հերթական նիստն էր, եւ դրսում` կրկին ցուցարարներ:

Սակայն այս անգամ նրանք ստիպված էին բողոքի ցույցն անցկացնել Հանրապետության հրապարակի շատրվանների մոտ: Մեծ թվով ոստիկաններ շրջափակել էին Կառավարության շենքը ու ցուցարարներին արգելել հավաքվել գործադրի շենքի դիմաց: Իսկ ցուցարարները հավաքվել էին ամենատարբեր խնդիրներով. Թռչկանի ջրվեժ, ապամոնտաժված կրպակներ, բանակում զոհված ու ինքնասպան եղած զինվորներ:

"Կառավարության մոտ չենք, որովհետեւ թույլ չեն տալիս անցնենք, փողոցը 2 կողմից փակել են։ Մեր բողոքը Թռչկանի ջրվեժի պահպանման կապակցությամբ է",- ասաց ցուցարարներից մեկը:

Ցուցարարներից մի քանիսին բերման են ենթարկել ոստիկանություն։ Ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված ոստիկանների գործողությունները։ Կառավարության նիստից հետո ոստիկանապետ Ալիկ Սարգսյանը հայտնեց, որ որոշումն իրենն է, իսկ պատճառը՝ Կառավարության անցյալ նիստից հետո տեղի ունեցած միջադեպը:

Ոստիկանապետը ցուցարարներից խիստ վիրավորված է: Նրա խոսքով, ցուցարարներից շատերին անձամբ օգնել է, իսկ պատասխանը` վիրավորական արտահայտություններին էին իր հասցեին: Որպեսզի Կառավարության շենքից դուրս եկող պաշտոնյաներն այսօր եւս չլսեն վիրավորական արտահայտություններ, ոստիկանապետը որոշել է եւ հրամայել` ազատել Կառավարության շենքի դիմացի տարածքը: Իսկ որ այսօր եւս նման իրավիճակ էր լինելու, Ալիկ Սարգսյանն ավելի քան վստահ էր:

Ոստիկանների գործողությունն էլ ոստիկանապետը համարել է օրինական: Ալիկ Սարզգսյանը խոստովանում է` արդեն սկսում է հասկանալ այն նախարարներին, ովքեր Կառավարության նիստից դուրս են գալիս ոչ թե գլխավոր մուտքից, այլ ետնամասից:




Աղբյուր՝ yerkirmedia.am

----------

E-la Via (28.10.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (28.10.2011), Varzor (28.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Interpress.am-ի Հարցազրույցը «Պահպանենք Թռչկանը» նախաձեռնության անդամ, Armenian Extreme Club-ի նախագահ Գոռ Հովհաննիսյանի հետ*

_Դուք վերջերս եք վերադարձել Թռչկանից, կպատմե՞ք մեր ընթեցողներին՝ ինչ իրավիճակ է այնտեղ: _Եղանակը ցուրտ է, գիշերները ձյուն է գալիս, բայց դա չի ազդում և երբեք չի ազդի մեր մարտական տրամադրվածության վրա: Մենք գնացել ենք, որպեսզի ՀԷԿ-ը չկառուցվի, և գետն ու ջրվեժը չոչնչացնեն, և հենց այդպես էլ կլինի: Շինարարների կողմից անընդհատ կազմակերպվում են սադրանքներ, վիրավորանքներ: Կարծես մեր դիմաց ոչ թե հայրենակիցներ, այլ թշնամի լինի կանգնած:_Իսկ բնապահպանության նախարարությունը? Որևէ կերպ աջակցում են ձեզ?_Բնապահպանության նախարարը ոչ միայն չի աջակցում, այլ նույնիսկ այս ամենը հենց նրա կողմից թույլ տված օրինախախտումների պատճառով է տեղի ունեցել: Խախտվել են մի քանի տասնյակ միջազգային և ՀՀ օրենքներ կապված բնության հուշարձանների հետ: Այսինքն կառուցողը ունի բնապահպանության նախարարության թույլտվությունը, որը սակայն հակասում է օրենքներին: Իսկ մենք քանի որ արդեն վերջնականապես հիասթափվել ենք նախարարություններում սրա կամ նրա դուռը ծեծելուց և արհամարհանք ու մերժում ստանալուց, որոշել ենք արտահայտել քաղաքական անհնազանդություն, որի իրավունքը մենք ունենք: Տեղի է ունեցել աննախադեպ մի բան, որին մենք` բնասերներս և արշավականներս, երկար սպասել ենք:_Դուք ունե՞ք պայքարի կոնկրետ մշակված ծրագիր, թե պարզապես այնտեղ ճամբարելու եք մինչև համոզվեք, որ Թռչկանին վտանգ չի սպառնում:
_Մեզ հաջողվել է միացնել բոլոր բնապահպաններին և ստանալ միջազգային բնապահպանական կառույցների աջակցությունը: Այժմ մենք ավելի ուժեղ ենք, քան մեր դիմաց կանգնած շինարարական կազմակերպությունը և նրա թիկունքին
կանգնած պետական չինովնիկները: Մեր ծրագիրը բաղկացած է մի քանի մասից, որոնք իհարկե հիմա չենք հրապարակի: Այն նախատեսում է տարբեր զարգացումներ և տանում է միայն դեպի այն, որ ՀԷԿ-ը Թռչկանի վրա չի կառուցվի: Տրամադրված ենք վճռական և ոչ մի քայլ զիջումների չենք գնա: Բավական է այն, որ ամեն օր մետր առ մետր կորցնում ենք մեր հայրենիքի թանկագին մասնիկները:
_Ձեզ աջակցու՞մ են հայկական Հասարակական կազմակերպություններ: Կառավարության հետ առնչություն ունեցող որևէ անհատներ կամ պետական մարմիններ ձեզ սատարելու առաջարկներ արե՞լ են:
_Ցավոք սրտի, բնապահպանական ՀԿ-ները մեծ մասամբ միայն լռում են և ոչ մի լուրջ աջակցություն չեն ցուցաբերել: Չնայած կան նաև շատ նախաձեռնություններ, խմբեր, արշավախմբեր, որոնք արդեն բավականին աջակցել են, ինչի համար մեծ շնորհակալություն: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է պետական այրերին, մինչ այժմ միայն անտարբերություն և արհամարհանք ենք տեսել: Նրանք միայն որոշ ժամանակ առաջ հասկացան, որ երիտասարդները իրենցից մեծ ուժ են ներկայացնում, սակայն, ցավոք սրտի, չեն աջակցում և վախ կա, որ սեփական գրպանի համար կպայքարեն հենց մեր դեմ:
_Ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ բացի Թռչկանից, ինչ այլ սուր բնապահպանական խնդիրներ կան Հայաստանում: Մեկ այլ ջրվեժի կամ օրինակ արգելոցի վտանգման դեպքում պատրա՞ստ եք նմանատիպ նախաձեռնության:
_Մենք չենք շտապում ժամանակից առաջ ընկնել: Ամեն ինչ անելու ենք ընդհանուր որոշման գալուց հետո: Սակայն հավաստիացնում ենք, որ արդեն հոգնել ենք ձևական միտինգներից, պատրաստ ենք կոնկրետ գործողությունների, գիտենք օրենքները և առանց դրանք խախտելու կարող ենք հասնել մեր նպատակին: Իսկ նպատակները բազմաթիվ են:
_Որքանո՞վ եք կարևորում ԶԼՄ-ների դերը ձեր նախաձեռնության շրջանակներում: Արդյո՞ք բավարար չափով է լուսաբանվում Թռչկանի խնդիրը:
_Կան ԶԼՄ-ներ, որոնք ամեն կերպ աջակցում են լուսաբանման խնդրում, սակայն մեծամասնությունը առայժմ հետևում է, որպեսզի այս ամենը ավելի սկանդալային բնույթ ստանա և նոր լուսաբանեն: Ամեն դեպքում ավելորդ չեմ համարում նշել, որ նման ակցիա ՀՀ պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ է տեղի ունենում և արժանի է ուշադրության: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հանրային ԶԼՄ-ներին, ապա նրանք վարում են ջայլամի քաղաքականություն և գլուխները մտցրել են հողի մեջ: Չի կարելի անտեսել երիտասարդությանը: Իսկ այս պահին ամենայն համոզվածությամբ և հպարտությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որ վրանային ճամբարում հավաքված է մեր երկրի երիտասարդության ոսկյա հավաքածուն:
_Մենք հպարտ ենք ձեզանով: Լիահույս ենք, որ Թռչկանի ջրվեժը փրկվելու է: Շնորհակալ եմ հարցազրույցի համար:
_Շնորհակալություն Ձեզ:

Հարցազրույցը վարեց Անի Մարգարյանը

Աղբյուր՝ interpress.am

----------

E-la Via (28.10.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (28.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, եթե վստահ են որ օրենքներ են խախտվել և այդքան լավ գիտեմ օրենքը, ապա ինչու դատական հայցով չեն դիմում դատարան? Անկախ արդյունքից, որը որպես կանոն դժվար թե գոհացնի, սակայն չպիտի լինի ոչ մի բացթողում, որը կարող է օրենքի տեսանկյունից լեզուները երկարացնել: Հետո կանգնելու են ասեն, "իսկ ով է դիմել դատարան, ով է օրենքով նախատեսված գործընթացներ իրականացրել?" ու ցրելու են, ակցիայի մասնակիցներին էլ հանելու են ուղղակի անտեղի աղմկարարներ:

----------


## Tig

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, եթե վստահ են որ օրենքներ են խախտվել և այդքան լավ գիտեմ օրենքը, ապա ինչու դատական հայցով չեն դիմում դատարան? Անկախ արդյունքից, որը որպես կանոն դժվար թե գոհացնի, սակայն չպիտի լինի ոչ մի բացթողում, որը կարող է օրենքի տեսանկյունից լեզուները երկարացնել: Հետո կանգնելու են ասեն, "իսկ ով է դիմել դատարան, ով է օրենքով նախատեսված գործընթացներ իրականացրել?" ու ցրելու են, ակցիայի մասնակիցներին էլ հանելու են ուղղակի անտեղի աղմկարարներ:


Դիմելու են: Դատական քաշքշուկներից խուսափելու համար առայժմ բողոքի ակցիաներ են արվում: Բայց արդյունքի չհասնելու դեպքում դիմելու են:

----------


## Varzor

> Դիմելու են: Դատական քաշքշուկներից խուսափելու համար առայժմ բողոքի ակցիաներ են արվում: Բայց արդյունքի չհասնելու դեպքում դիմելու են:


Ինձ թվում է զուգահեռ պիտի անեն, մանավանդ նախընտրական իրավիճակը պիտի օգտագործվի:

----------

E-la Via (28.10.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (28.10.2011), Tig (28.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig

Չնայած տեսանյութի ոչ լավատեսական վերջաբանին՝ ընթացքը շատ լավ է ստացվել:

----------

Claudia Mori (31.10.2011), Varzor (28.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ստորագրահավաք հանուն Հայաստանի ամենաբարձր ջրվեժի` Թռչկանի պահպանման*
14:26 Հոկտեմբեր 28, 2011

Ֆեյսբուքյան *«Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը»* խումբը ստորագրահավաք է սկսում ընդդեմ Թռչկանի ջրվեժի մոտ փոքր ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցման: Ջրվեժի պաշտպանները ՀՀ կառավարությունից պահանջում են. «արգելել Չիչխան գետի վրա «Թռչկան» փոքր ՀԷԿ-ի շինարարությունը, որով կխաթարվի ՀՀ բնության հուշարձան համարվող Հայաստանի ամենաբարձր` Թռչկան ջրվեժի բնաստեղծ տեսքը»:

«ԷկոԼուր»-ը միանում է ստորագրողներին եւ կոչ անում բոլորին նույնպես միանալ ստորագրահավաքին եւ պայքարել հանուն Թռչկանի պահպանման:

Միաժամանակ, «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» խումբը շուրջօրյա հերթապահություն է սահմանել ջրվեժի մոտ եւ հանդես է եկել կոչով` աջակցել ակցիային, որպեսզի թույլ չտրվի Թռչկանի մոտ շարունակել շինարարական աշխատանքները: Հայտարարության մեջ ասված է. «Կոչով դիմում ենք բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր դեռևս պարզապես հետևում են մեր պայքարին. մի՛ վախեցեք, միացե՛ք մեզ, սա անհատի կամ խմբակի պայքար չէ, սա պետք է ընդհանուրի պայքարը դառնա, քանի որ ոչնչացման վտանգի տակ է ՀՀ ամենաբարձր և ամենաջրառատ ջրվեժը:

Հենց հիմա այստեղ՝ Թռչկանի մոտ, եղանակային խիստ անբարենպաստ պայմաններում (0 աստիճան և անընդհատ տեղացող ձյուն ու անձրև) ընկերովի հերթապահում ենք՝ տեր կանգնելով մեր Թռչկանին: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ենք մենք մեր առօրյա հոգսերը թողել ու եկել այստեղ. որովհետև մեզ բոլորիս միավորում է մեկ բան՝ սերը ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԻ հանդեպ, բայց համոզված ենք, որ մենք մեր ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԸ միայնակ չենք սիրում, մեզ սատարում ու աջակցում են քեզ պես բազմաթիվ ուրիշ երիտասարդներ... և եթե դու նրանցից մեկն ես, անպայման միացիր մեր պայքարին, հիմա մենք հենց ՔՈ օգնության կարիքն ունենք:

Միանո՞ւմ ես. ուրեմն ծանոթացիր առաջիկա օրերի ծրագրերին ու ընտրիր դրանցից քեզ ամենահարմարը.

29-ը հոկտեմբերի, առավոտյան 8:30 կամ 9:00-ին Երևանից Թռչկան կմեկնեն մի խումբ արշավականներ, վերադարձը՝ նույն օրը: Սա հատկապես հարմար տարբերակ է նրանց համար, ովքեր չեն կարող միանալ նստացույցին, սակայն ցանկանում են իրենց աջակցությունը հայտնել մեզ, ինչպես նաև տեսնել Թռչկանը, հիանալ նրանով: Մանրամասների համար՝ 094 63 40 58, Ռուբեն:

29-ը հոկտեմբերի, ԱՐՄԱՏ ակումբում ասուլիս տալուց հետո Սամվել Հովհաննիսյանը մի խումբ արշավականների հետ մեկնելու է Թռչկան՝ առնվազն 2 գիշեր մնալու պատրաստությամբ: Սամվելի հեռախոսահամարը՝ 093 42 66 54:

31-ը հոկտեմբերի, առավոտյան 8:30 Թռչկան կմեկնեն մի խումբ արշավականներ նույնպես գիշերակացի պատրաստությամբ, դիմել Գոռին 093 26 55 76:

Քեզ հետ վերցրու գիշերակացով արշավի համար նախատեսված բոլոր անհրաժեշտ պարագաները: Չմոռանաս հավատալ մեր գործի հաջողությանը, այլապես մեր կացարանում տեղ չես ունենա: Ուրեմն անցի՛ր գործի, մենք սպասում ենք քեզ»:

Աղբյուր՝ ԷկոԼուր, ecolur.org

----------

E-la Via (28.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ճամբարականները կմնան մինչև վերջ*

14:44, 28 հոկտեմբերի, 2011
Ժաննա Սարգսյան

Արդեն մի քանի օր է` Թռչկան ջրվեժի տարածքում վրանային ճամբար է տեղակայված: «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» հասարակական նախաձեռնությունը այսկերպ  շինաշխատանքներից պաշտպանում է ջրվեժի տարածքը: Միմյանց հերթափոխելով` մշտապես այստեղ գիշերում են տասնմեկ-տասներկու հասարակական ակտիվիստներ: 

Չնայած շինտեխնիկան դեռ շինհրապարակ դարձած ջրվեժի ակունքին է, աշխատողներն էլ ամեն օր գալիս են «գործի», սակայն աշխատանքները կասեցվել են: Շինարարները հրաման են ստացել հավաքել ողջ տեխնիկան մի տեղ, հիմա սպասում են հրահանգի. գուցե հենց այսօր էլ հեռացնեն «ծանր հեծելազորը»: 

Երեկ «Ռոբշին» ընկերության ղեկավար Ռոբերտ Օխանյանը այցելեց տարածք: Նա նախ զրուցեց շինարարների հետ, ապա մեքենայով մոտեցավ ճամբարին: Ակտիվիստները ենթադրեցին, որ հասել է բանակցությունների պահը և շտապեցին ընդառաջ: Սակայն, մինչ նրանք կմոտենային, «Ռոբշին»-ի տնօրենը հեռացավ տարածքից: 

Ճամբարականներից Մարիամ Սուխուդյանը ասաց, որ իրենց լուրեր են հասել, թե այսօր Մեծ Պարնի համայնքում հանրային լսումներ են լինելու. գուցե Օխանյանի այցը կապված էր դրա հետ:

Հիշեցնենք, որ  «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ն 2010 թ. ապրիլի 7-ին ձեռք է բերել Թռչկան ջրվեժի տարածքում հիդրոէլեկտրակայան կառուցելու լիցենզիա: Սակայն հասարակական նախաձեռնության անդամները վստահ են, որ բնապահպանության նախարարության որոշումներում և փորձաքննական  եզրակացություններում առկա են մի շարք խախտումներ: Ըստ նրանց` խախտվել է նաև հանրային լսումների անցկացման կարգը, որն այսօր փորձում են շտկել` նոր լսումներ անցկացնելով:

«Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը վճռական է գործում: Ակտիվ են գործում նաև նախաձեռնության անդրջրվեժային թևում: Արդեն իսկ ստորագրահավաք է իրականացվում «Թռչկան» ՀԷԿ-ի լիցենզիան կասեցնելու պահանջով:

Օրենքի խախտումների նշումներով գրավոր դիմումներ են ուղարկվել բոլոր պատկան մարմիններին` անօրինական լիցենզիան կասեցնելու պահանջով: Այդ խախտումների հետևանքով, ըստ բնապահպանների, փաստի առաջ են կանգնել և’ կառուցողը, և’ հասարակությունը: 

Ասուլիսներ, ցույցեր, ակտիվ հանրային քննարկումներ` նաև սոցիալական ցանցերում. բոլոր ուղղություններով պայքարը շարունակվում է: Բնապահպանության նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանը խոստացել է շատ արագ լուծել Թռչկան ջրվեժի անձնագրի հարցը և գտնել օպտիմալ լուծում, որպեսզի չվնասվի բնության ջրագրական հուշարձանը: 

Գյումրու «Օրհուս» բնապահպանական կենտրոնի ղեկավար Գեւորգ Պետրոսյանը գրավոր դիմումով խնդրել է ‹‹Բնապահպանական փորձաքննույուն›› ՊՈԱԿ ` իրեն տրամադրել շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ազդեցության նախագիծը` պարզելու համար, թե ինչ է ներկայացրել նախաձեռնողը, որ դրական եզրակացություն է տրվել: 

Դիմումի պատասխանի համար սահմանված ժամկետը լրացել է, իսկ պատասխան դեռ չկա: Երեկ ԲՆ-ից զանգահարել են Գևորգ Պետրոսյանին և ասել, որ քանի որ նախարարը նախորդ օրը քննարկում էր կազմակերպել շահագրգիռ կողմերի հետ, ամեն բան ասվել է:

«Օրհուս»-ի Գյումրու կենտրոնի ղեկավարը պնդել է պատասխանել իրեն գրավոր: Այսօր նրան ՊՈԱԿ-ից պատասխանել են, որ ՇՄԱԿ նախագիծն ուղարկվել է նախարարություն` հաստատման, և երկուշաբթի կուղարկեն դիմումի պատասխանը: 

Նշենք, որ ՇՄԱԿ-ում պետք է ներկայացված լինեն շրջակա միջավայրի կենդանական, բուսական աշխարհի բիոէկոլոգիական ուսումնասիրություններ: 

Նախաձեռնությանն միացել են բազմաթիվ հասարակական կազմակերպություններ: Շոշափելի աջակցություն է ցուցաբերում Վայրի բնության պահպանության (WWF) հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղը: Ակտիվ մասնակցում են Երևանի և Գյումրու քաղաքացիները: Երեկ միացան նաև Լոռու մարզի բնակիչներ:

Այստեղ կշարունակվեն տարբեր իրավական դաշտին առնչվող միջոցառումներ, իսկ Թռչկանում, անկախ եղանակից ու պայմաններից բնասեր երիտասարդները կմնան մինչև հարցի դրական լուծումը: 

«Մենք այստեղ ենք, որպեսզի ՀԷԿ-ը չկառուցվի, և գետն ու ջրվեժը չոչնչացնեն: Արդեն փոխել են գետի հունը, հատվել են կյանքը մեջը ծառեր: Ցեղասպանության է նման այս ամենը,-ասում է Գոռը:-Բայց չենք թողնելու, որ կպնեն մեր ջրվեժին: Կփրկենք Թռչկանը: Եվ սա թող դաս լինի անօրինություններ կատարողներին»:

Աղբյուր՝ hetq.am

----------

E-la Via (28.10.2011), Varzor (28.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Նստացույցի 3-րդ օրը Թռչկանի ջրվեժի մոտ*
տեսանյութ

----------

E-la Via (28.10.2011), Varzor (28.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

E-la Via (30.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Թռչկանը հսկող բնապահպանների ճամբարը գրանցում է հաջողություններ*
02:38 • 30.10.11

Թռչկան ջրվեժի մոտ գործող էկո-ճամբարն այսօր հաղթական ամփոփեց գործնական բնապահպանության 5-րդ օրը։ Facebook-ում այս մասին ժամեր առաջ նշել են ակտիվիստ բնապահպանները. «Գարուն անունով իր վարորդի հետ միասին տարածքը լքեց Ջեյրան բուլդոզերը, որը հիմնական աշխատող մեքենան էր ու ակտիվիստների ժամանելուց հետո արդեն մի քանի օր է` անգործ կանգնած էր: Մեր տեղեկությունների համաձայն մյուս մեքենաներն էլ պիտի մոտ օրերս դուրս հանվեն տարածքից»:

Լրատվամիջոցներից և սոց-ցանցերից տեղեկանալով ակցիայի մասին բազմաթիվ ծանոթ ու անծանոթ մարդիկ են այցելում ճամբարականներին։ «Այսօր, անսպասելի եկան միջին տարիքի ամուսիններ Ազատան գյուղից, ովքեր ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստատեսությամբ ռեպորտաժը տեսնելուց հետո եկել էին մեզ մոտ, ուտելիք էին բերել ու ամբողջ օրը մեզ հետ անցկացրեցին: Գյումրիից 7 երիտասարդներ եկան, մոտ 20 հոգի էլ Երևանից: Գրեթե ամեն օր գալիս լրագրողական խմբեր: Առաջին անգամ մեզ այցելեցին ոստիկանները, ովքեր շատ հարգալից էին և ակտիվիստների, և օրենքի նկատմամբ: «Ռոբշին» շինարարական ընկերությունը դիմել էր նրանց` հնարավոր անկարգություններից ապահովված լինելու համար:

Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր մտահոգ են, ասեմ, որ ակտիվիստները բոլորը շատ լավ են, ճամբարում մթնոլորտը հաղթական է, վճռական, գործնական և շատ ուրախ: Չնայած ցրտին ու բոլոր կենցաղային անհարմարություններին, այսօր չկա ավելի հրաշալի տեղ, քան «Թռչանի ազատագրված տարածքը»` քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության այս աննախադեպ օջախը»,- նշում են բնապահպանները:

Նրանք շնորհակալություն են հայտնում բոլոր աջակիցներին` գյուղացիներին, ովքեր անշահախնդիր ձևով սնունդ ու վառելիք են բերում ճամբարին, օգնում են տրանսպորտի և կենցաղային հարցերում, նրանց, ովքեր պատրաստում ու տարածում են այս պայքարի մասին տեղեկատվությունը, ովքեր ոգևորում են իրենց գրած երգերով ու բանաստեղծություններով, ովքեր պայքարում են իրավական դաշտում, ովքեր կազմակերպում են ստորագրահավաքն ու մյուս ակցիաները…

«Մեր թիվը պետք է ամեն օր ավելանա ճամբարում, նույնիսկ մեկօրյա ցերեկային այցելությունները կարևոր են, դրանք հզորացնում են մեր շարժումը: Բացի այդ, Երևանում ստորագրահավաք է ընթանում և բողոքի ակցիա է նախապատրաստվում, բազմաթիվ այլ աշխատանքներ են ընթանում: Խնդրում եմ, անտարբեր մի մնացեք, կապվեք «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության կազմակերպիչ անդամների հետ և որևէ ձևով մասնակցեք, աջակցեք ընդհանուր գործին: Հավատում ենք, վստահ ենք` Թռչկան ջրվեժը ՀԵԿ չի դառնալու»,- նշում են նրանք:

Tert.am

----------

E-la Via (30.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*«Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը»* նախաձեռնությունը բոլոր բնասեր քաղաքացիներին և հատկապես ուսանողությանը կոչ է անում մասնակցել նոյեմբերի 1-ին նախատեսվող *հզոր ցույցին*: Մինչ մի խումբ երիտասարդներ հենց Թռչկանի մոտ գիշերուզօր հերթապահում են, որպեսզի Թռչկանի ջուրը թեկուզ մեկ կաթիլով չպակասի, Երևանում շատ ավելի կարևոր աշխատանք ունենք. կառավարությանն ու բնավիրման նախարարությանը ստիպել վերջապես օրինական լուծում տալ Թռչկանի հիմնախնդրին, իսկ դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է բոլորիս համախմբվածությունը: Եկեք ապացուցենք, որ վրանային ճամբարի մասնակիցները մենակ չեն, նրանց աջակցում են առնվազն 500, 1.000 կամ ավելի մարդ... մենք ենք այս երկրի տերը և մենք չենք վաճառում մեր Թռչկանը:

Կհանդիպենք երեքշաբթի, 15:00-ին, բնավիրման նախարարության մոտ (հրապարակի հարևանությամբ, վերնիսաժի մոտ): Չմոռանաք ձեզ հետ վերցնել Թռչկանի փրկության կոչերով պաստառներ:

----------

Varzor (31.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

E-la Via (31.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

Կեցցեն գյումրեցիները: :Smile: 

*Թռչկանի բնապահպանական ճամբարում | video*

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Թռչկանի ջրվեժը վտանգված է. բնապահպանական ճամբար, ստորագրահավաք և ցույց*

ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐ 31, 2011

«Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» նախաձեռնության անդամների մի մասը ճամբար են կազմակերպել ջրվեժի մոտ և հսկում են, որ շինարարություն չիականացվի այնտեղ, իսկ նախաձեռնության մյուս անդամները ստորագրահավաք են անցկացնում և պատրաստվում ցույցի նոյեմբերի 1-ին՝ ժամը 15:00-ին, ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության առջև:
Հիշեցնենք, «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ին 2009-2010 թթ. տրվել է բնապահպանական փորձաքննական դրական եզրակացություն ջրվեժի վրա, անմիջական բացասական ազդեցության գոտում, 1 Մգվտ հզորությամբ հիդրոէլեկտրակայան կառուցելու թույլտվություն:

ՀՀ կառավարության որոշմամբ դեռևս 2008թ-ին Շիրակի և Լոռու մարզերի սահմանին գտնվող Հայաստանի ջրառատ Թռչկան ջրվեժը ներառվել է ՀՀ բնության հուշարձաների ցանկում՝ որպես գեղագիտական առանձնահատուկ արժեք ունեցող ջրագրական հուշարձան: Իսկ «Բնության հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքների մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 19-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին կետով՝ արգելվում  է  Հայաստանում բնության հուշարձանի զբաղեցրած տարածքում հուշարձանի պահպանությանը սպառնացող որևէ  գործունեության իրականցումը:

 «Շրջակա միջավայրի հարցերի առնչությամբ տեղեկատվության հասանելիության, որոշումներ ընդունելու գործընթացին հասարակության մասնակցության և արդարադատության մատչելիության մասին» ՄԱԿ-ի կոնվենցիայի պահանջները ևս խախտվել են ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության որոշման պատճառով:

Ընդահնուր առմամբ խախտել են առնվազն միջազգային 6 կոնվենցիաներ և ներպետական 5 օրենքներ:

ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարը սկզբում ընդունեց ջրվեժի համար պայքարող երիտասարդներին՝ կազմակերպությանը տալով 10 օր ժամանակ, որ ջրվեժի աշխատանքը չխանգարելու համար ՀԷԿ-ը կառուցեն նրա ներքևում, բայց հետագայում նորից հաստատեցին ՀԷԿ-ի գործելու որոշումը:

ՀՀ կառավարության նիստի ժամանակ  բնապահպանության նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանը վարչապետին հավաստիացրել է, որ  ՀԷԿ-ի  ներկայումս ընթացող շինարարական աշխատանքները չեն խանգարում ջրվեժին, իսկ գարնան ամիսներից բացի մյուս ամիսներին ՀԷԿ-ը կշահագործվի, եթե ջրվեժում ջրի հոսքը գերազանցի 400-500 լիտր/վայրկյանը:


Սակայն բնապահպանները թերահավատորեն են վերաբերվում այս խոստումներին՝ մտածելով, որ եթե չպայքարեն Թռչկանը կդառնա  Սյունիքի մարզում գտնվող Շաքիի ջրվեժի նման, քանի որ այնտեղ էլ ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցումից հետո ջրվեժը դարձավ գումարով՝ «բացովի-փակովի»:

Ֆեյսբուքյան գրեթե 5000 անդամ ունեցող «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» խումբն արդեն ստորագրահավաք է սկսել ընդդեմ Թռչկանի ջրվեժի մոտ փոքր ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցման: Նրանց մի մասը 5 օր է վրաններում գիշերում են ջրվեժի մոտ, որ շինարարական աշխատանքները չշարունակվեն: Տարբեր հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչներ պարբերաբար այցելում են նրանց: Վերջինները Գյումրիի  հասարակական կազմակերպություններն էին, ովքեր արդեն երկրորդ անգամ են այցելում Թռչկանի ջրվեժ բնապահպանական ճամբարի մասնակիցներին տանելով վառելափայտ, տաք հագուստ և սնունդ:

Նշենք, որ Շիրակի մարզի 24 հասարակական կազմակերպություններ նաև բաց նամակով դիմել են վարչապետին և բնապահպանության նախարարին:

Այս խնդրի շուրջ ակտիվացել են նաև ԱԺ խմբակցությունները: Հոկտեմբերի 27-ին հայտարարություն է տարածել  ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունը՝ դիմելով ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանին և Գյուղատնտեսական և բնապահպանական հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Խաչիկ Հարությունյանին Թռչկանի ջրվեժի հարցով խորհրդարանական լսումներ հրավիրելու առաջարկով:

ԱԺ-ում հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկավ ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը՝ ասելով որ բնապահպանական փորձաքննության եզրակացությունը մեղմ ասած լիարժեք չէ և նոր փորձաքննության կարիք կա, հետևաբար դրա հիման վրա տրված թույլտվությունները չեն կարող օրինական ճանաչվել:

«Վերջին շրջանում նախարարի հարցազրույցներից այն տպավորությունն եմ ստացել, որ ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցումն արգելելու դեպքում, ըստ նախարարի, կառուցապ
ատողը կարող է կառավարությանը դատի տալ և պահանջել վնասների փոխհատուցում: Հետևաբար, կառավարությունն ու կառուցապատողը համատեղ եկել են սեզոնային ջրվեժի ու սեզոնով աշխատող ՀԷԿ-ի գաղափարին, ինչը նույնպես անընդունելի է հանրության համար»,- ասել է նա:

ԱԺ ՀՅԴ խմբակցության անդամ Լիլիթ Գալստյանը ևս հանդես է եկել հայտարությամբ, որտեղ ասել է, որ այս անգամ ևս բախվում ենք մի իրականության հետ, երբ  կառավարությունն ու իշխանությունները հայտարարում են մի բան, իրականացնում բոլորովին այլ, որովհետև նրանց կենսափիլիսոփայությունը սեփական գրպանից ու շահից այն կողմ չի անցնում:

Նշենք, որ այս խնդիրները կարող են առաջանալ նաև մյուս հուշարձանների դեպքում, քանի որ ՀՀ Կառավարության կողմից հաստատված 230 անուն բնության հուշարձանները մինչև այսօր համապատասխան անձնագրեր չունեն: Բացի այդ, արժեքավոր հուշարձանների թիվը 1500-ից ավելին են, որոնք ամրագրված էլ չեն կառավարության որոշումներով:


Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/am/point-of-view/2011/10/31/trchkan

----------

E-la Via (31.10.2011), Tig (31.10.2011), Varzor (31.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Ինձ թվում է, որ բնաքանդության նախարարի անբարոյականության վառ ապացույցը անհերքելի փաստերն են: Հենց թեկուզ` Շաքիի ջրվեժի նախկին և ներկայիս լուսանկարների համադրությունը:
Ախր դրանք գիտեն, թե տղամարդկությունը մենակ շալվար հագնելու մեջ է, այնինչ "մոռացել" են, որ առաջին հերթին իրենց խոսքերի համար պիտի պատասախն տան ու տեր կանգնեն:

ՀՀ ներկայիս վիճակի համար պատասխանատվություն են կրում միայն մի տեսակի մարդիկ` տղամարդկությունը շալվար հագնելով ու շատ փող ունենալով պայմանավորող մարդիկ:
Ժամանակին սրանց քուչի շան տեղ էին պահում, սակայն սրանց նմանները կարողացան այնպես անել, որ քուչի շնից դարձան "կարևոր" մարդ:

Շատ լավ է, որ մարդիկ կարողանում են պայքարել են իրենց համար թանկ երևույթների համար:
Բայց կյանքի դառը փորձը հուշում է, որ այս սրիկաները իրենց արածը կանեն  :Sad: 
հանաք բան չի` 1ՄեգաՎտ: Եթե նույնիսկ ատոմակայանի գներով ես հաշվում` հսկայական գումարներ են ստացվելու այդ ՀԵԿ-ի շահագործումից: Ու այդ գումարների համար ինչի ասես պատրաստ են:

----------


## Tig

> Ինձ թվում է, որ բնաքանդության նախարարի անբարոյականության վառ ապացույցը անհերքելի փաստերն են: Հենց թեկուզ` Շաքիի ջրվեժի նախկին և ներկայիս լուսանկարների համադրությունը:
> Ախր դրանք գիտեն, թե տղամարդկությունը մենակ շալվար հագնելու մեջ է, այնինչ "մոռացել" են, որ առաջին հերթին իրենց խոսքերի համար պիտի պատասախն տան ու տեր կանգնեն:
> 
> ՀՀ ներկայիս վիճակի համար պատասխանատվություն են կրում միայն մի տեսակի մարդիկ` տղամարդկությունը շալվար հագնելով ու շատ փող ունենալով պայմանավորող մարդիկ:
> Ժամանակին սրանց քուչի շան տեղ էին պահում, սակայն սրանց նմանները կարողացան այնպես անել, որ քուչի շնից դարձան "կարևոր" մարդ:
> 
> Շատ լավ է, որ մարդիկ կարողանում են պայքարել են իրենց համար թանկ երևույթների համար:
> Բայց կյանքի դառը փորձը հուշում է, որ այս սրիկաները իրենց արածը կանեն 
> հանաք բան չի` 1ՄեգաՎտ: Եթե նույնիսկ ատոմակայանի գներով ես հաշվում` հսկայական գումարներ են ստացվելու այդ ՀԵԿ-ի շահագործումից: Ու այդ գումարների համար ինչի ասես պատրաստ են:


Չեմ կարծում, որ պատրաստ են ամեն ինչին... Եթե պատրաստ են մի 15-20 հոգու գլուխ ուտել ու դա կարողանան մարսել... Բայց դա այդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Ու հաստատ կան մինչև մերջ գնացող 15-20 հոգի: Ու էս ողջ շարժը նրանց մինչև վերջ գնալու վրա է հիմնված: Ու համոզված եմ, որ նման գլխացավանքի տակ չեն դրի իրենց գլուխները, ինչոր փոքր ՀԷԿ-ի համար:

----------

E-la Via (31.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չեմ կարծում, որ պատրաստ են ամեն ինչին... Եթե պատրաստ են մի 15-20 հոգու գլուխ ուտել ու դա կարողանան մարսել... Բայց դա այդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Ու հաստատ կան մինչև մերջ գնացող 15-20 հոգի: Ու էս ողջ շարժը նրանց մինչև վերջ գնալու վրա է հիմնված: Ու համոզված եմ, որ նման գլխացավանքի տակ չեն դրի իրենց գլուխները, ինչոր փոքր ՀԷԿ-ի համար:


Տիգ ջան, 1ՄեգաՎտ=1մլն Կվտ: Ու դա ` 1 ժամում: Հաշվի ու տես ինչ գումար է ստացվում:
Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ այդ հզորության ՀԷԿ-ը այդքան էլ փոքր չի լեռնային պայմանների համար:

Չեմ կասկածում, որ մինչև վերջ գնացողներ կլինեն, բայց էս մեր անօրեն երկրում ինչ ասես կսարքեն, եմնակ մեջը փող լինի:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, 1ՄեգաՎտ=1մլն Կվտ: Ու դա ` 1 ժամում: Հաշվի ու տես ինչ գումար է ստացվում:
> Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ այդ հզորության ՀԷԿ-ը այդքան էլ փոքր չի լեռնային պայմանների համար:
> 
> Չեմ կասկածում, որ մինչև վերջ գնացողներ կլինեն, բայց էս մեր անօրեն երկրում ինչ ասես կսարքեն, եմնակ մեջը փող լինի:


Տեսնենք:
Բայց ես, ու էլի շատ ու շատ մարդիկ, շատ մեծ հույսեր ունենք, որ Թռչկանը չի ընկնելու Շաքիի օրը: Ասեմ ավելի՝ մենք համոզված ենք:

----------

E-la Via (31.10.2011), Varzor (31.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Տեսնենք:
> Բայց ես, ու էլի շատ ու շատ մարդիկ, շատ մեծ հույսեր ունենք, որ Թռչկանը չի ընկնելու Շաքիի օրը: Ասեմ ավելի՝ մենք համոզված ենք:


Դա շատ լավ է, որ այդքան վճռականորեն եք տրամադրված ու այդքան վստահ եք: Ամեն դեպքում` ձեր գործն արդար է:

Բայց մի բան հարցնեմ: Մինչև ջրվեժի հետ կապված այս վերջին աժիոտաժը անձամբ ես ու ինձ հետ էլ շատ մարդիք տեղյակ չէին, որ այդպիսի ջրվեժ գոյություն ունի: Նույնիսկ դպրոցում անցել էինք, որ Շաքին է ամենաբարձր ջրվեժը:
Տարբերակ ունես, թե ինչն էր այդ ինֆորմացիայի պակասի պատճառը? Կամ գուցե միտում կար այդտեղ?
Անկեղծ ասած ՀԷԿ-ը մեկ օրում չեն նախագծում և միգուցե ՀԷԿ-ի հաշվարկները կատարվել են շատ ավելի վաղուց, քան մենք կարծում ենք:

----------


## Tig

> Դա շատ լավ է, որ այդքան վճռականորեն եք տրամադրված ու այդքան վստահ եք: Ամեն դեպքում` ձեր գործն արդար է:
> 
> Բայց մի բան հարցնեմ: Մինչև ջրվեժի հետ կապված այս վերջին աժիոտաժը անձամբ ես ու ինձ հետ էլ շատ մարդիք տեղյակ չէին, որ այդպիսի ջրվեժ գոյություն ունի: Նույնիսկ դպրոցում անցել էինք, որ Շաքին է ամենաբարձր ջրվեժը:
> Տարբերակ ունես, թե ինչն էր այդ ինֆորմացիայի պակասի պատճառը? Կամ գուցե միտում կար այդտեղ?
> Անկեղծ ասած ՀԷԿ-ը մեկ օրում չեն նախագծում և միգուցե ՀԷԿ-ի հաշվարկները կատարվել են շատ ավելի վաղուց, քան մենք կարծում ենք:


Դե չգիտեմ, թե ինչու է Թռչկանը նոր "հայտնաբերվել": Կարծում եմ դա զուտ ուսումնասիրության պակասի արդյունք է: Իսկ որ Թռչկանը Շաքիից բարձր է ու ջրառատ, դրանում կասկած չունեմ, քանի որ իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել: Ենթադրում եմ, որ այդ տարածքը համարյա ուսումնասիրված չի եղել, քանի որ դժվարանցանելի է ու նոր նոր է ինչ որոշակի ճանապարհ է բացվել ու շարժ կա: Նախկինում ոտքով են գնացել կամ բարձր անցանելություն ապահովող մեքենայով: ՀԷԿ-ի մասին խոսակցությունները եղել են դեռևս 2004թ-ից: Այսինքն կարծում եմ հաշվարկնեն ու նախագծերը իրականացվում են 2004թ-ից...
Ինչևէ, "ապրի" "Ռոբշինը", որի գործունեության հետևանքով բացահայտվեց Թռչկանը...



*Բնության գեղեցկուհին եւ ՀԷԿ-հրեշը (տեսանյութ)*

----------

E-la Via (31.10.2011), Varzor (31.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե չգիտեմ, թե ինչու է Թռչկանը նոր "հայտնաբերվել": Կարծում եմ դա զուտ ուսումնասիրության պակասի արդյունք է: Իսկ որ Թռչկանը Շաքիից բարձր է ու ջրառատ, դրանում կասկած չունեմ, քանի որ իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել: Ենթադրում եմ, որ այդ տարածքը համարյա ուսումնասիրված չի եղել, քանի որ դժվարանցանելի է ու նոր նոր է ինչ որոշակի ճանապարհ է բացվել ու շարժ կա: Նախկինում ոտքով են գնացել կամ բարձր անցանելություն ապահովող մեքենայով: ՀԷԿ-ի մասին խոսակցությունները եղել են դեռևս 2004թ-ից: Այսինքն կարծում եմ հաշվարկնեն ու նախագծերը իրականացվում են 2004թ-ից...
> Ինչևէ, "ապրի" "Ռոբշինը", որի գործունեության հետևանքով բացահայտվեց Թռչկանը...
> *Բնության գեղեցկուհին եւ ՀԷԿ-հրեշը (տեսանյութ)*


Ճիշտն ասած մենք էնքան բան ունենք, որ ոչ տեղը գիտենք, ոչ գինը: Ու այդ մասին ինձ մի հոլանդացի զբոսաշրջիկ է ասել, մանավանդ երբ տարանք Քարահունջ  :Smile: 
Բայց որքանով կարողացա ճշտել (տղերքը փաստաթուղթ չեն նայել, ուղղակի հիշողությամբ ասացին) այդ փոքրիկ ՀԷԿ-երով ՀՀ-ի լեռնային արագահոս գետերը ծածկելու ծրագիրը մշակվել է դեռևս 90-ականների կեսերին ու վերջին: 2000-ականների սկզբից որոշ փոքրիկ ՀԷԿ-էր արդեն իսկ կառուցվել ու շահագործվում էին:
Սակայն այդ գործընթացը որոշված էր իրականացնել ոչ պետական կապիտալի հաշվին, բայց բառիս բուն իմաստով մաֆիա արեցին: Իմ ծանոթներից մեկն ուզում էր իրենց գյուղում մի 500ԿՎտ հզորության փոքրիկ հեկ կառուցել: Էնքան տարան բերեցին, էնքան անիմաստ գումարներ ծախսեց ու ժամանակ, որ թքեց էդ գործի վրա` 3 տարում չկարողացավ հասնել արդյունքի: Բայց մի 6 ամսվա ընթացքում ինչ-որ ամերիկյան (մթոմ ամերիկյան) ընկերություն ՀԷԿ-ը սարքեց ու հետն էլ մի 4-5 հատ վրադիր: Կարծեմ մինչև հիմա շարունակում են տարբեր այդպիսի փոքրիկ ՀԷԿ-եր սարքելը:

----------

E-la Via (31.10.2011), Tig (31.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ժամանակավո՞ր, թե՞ իրական հաղթանակ Թռչկանում*  /Շանթ ՀԸ/

----------

Varzor (01.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Դեռ վաղ է ասել, որ Թռչկանի ջրվեժի տարածքում ՀԷԿ չի կառուցվի. բապահպանական նախաձեռնության անդամ*
Նոյեմբեր 01, 2011 | 00:36 

Թռչկանի ջրվեժի տարածքից տեխնիկայի իջեցումը եւ հիդրոէլեկտրակայանի շինարարությունը դադարեցնելու մասին կառուցապատող ընկերության հայտարարությունը «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության համար հիմք չէ: NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում նախաձեռնության անդամ, բնապահպանության փորձագետ Արման Վերմիշյանը նշեց, որ վաղ է ասել, որ Թռչկանի տարածքում ՀԷԿ չի կառուցվի:

«Երաշխիք չկա, որ վաղը մյուս օրը ուրիշ տեխնիկա չեն բարձրացնի եւ չեն սկսի աշխատանքները: Պետական մարմինները, որոնք թույլտվություններ են տվել,  պետք է նորից չեղյալ համարեն իրենց եզրակացությունները»,- ասաց նա` հավելելով, որ պայքարը կշարունակվի այնքան ժամանակ, մինչեւ իրենք ստանան Բնապահպանության նախարարության կողմից փորձաքննական եզրակացության չեղյալ համարելու որոշումը, ջրօգտագործման թույլտվության չեղյալ հայտարարելու որոշումը, լիցենզիայի չեղյալ հայտարարելու որոշումը, ինչպես նաեւ 2004թ հողի կատեգորիայի փոփոխության որոշման վերափոփոխության որոշումը:

Ինչ վերաբերում է հետագա քայլերին, ապա վաղը` նոյեմբերի 1-ին, Կառավարության շենքի առաջ նախաձեռնված ակցիան կայանալու է, ինչպես նաեւ մյուս շաբաթ մասնակցելու են  խորհրդարանական լսումներին, վարչապետի մոտ քննարկմանը: «Սահմանապահները չեն իջնելու դիրքերից եւ Թռչկանը պահելու են, մինչեւ չստանանք որոշումները»,- ասաց Արման Վերմիշյանը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Թռչկանի ջրվեժի տարածքից իջեցվել է տեխնիկան, ինչպես նաեւ «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ն հայտարարել է, որ դադարեցնում է Թռչկանի ջրվեժի տարածքում Չիչխան գետի վրա կառուցվող հիդրոէլեկտրակայանի շինարարությունը 

Հիշեցնենք, որ Թռչկանի ջրվեժը գտնվում է Չիչխան գետի վրա, Շիրակի եւ Լոռիի մարզերի սահմանին: «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ն լիցենզիա է ստացել գետի վրա 1050 կՎտ դրվածքային հզորությամբ ՀԷԿ կառուցելու համար:

Բնապահպանները գտնում են, որ հէկ-ի կառուցումը կփոխի գետի հունը եւ զգալի վնաս կհասցնի ջրվեժին եւ տարածքի կենսաբազմազանությանը:

Բնապահպան ակտիվիստների մի մեծ խումբ գիշեր ու զօր գտնվում է ջրվեժի մոտ, որպեսզի թույլ չտա ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցումը:

NEWS.am

----------

E-la Via (01.11.2011), Varzor (01.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

հ.գ. կատարվում են նախապատրաստական աշխատանքներ Վանաձորում նույնպես բողոքի ակցիա կազմակերպելու ուղղությամբ:

----------


## Tig

01/11/2011

Մամլո հաղորդագրություն

Մենք՝ «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության ներկայացուցիչներս, հայտարարում ենք, որ «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ի կողմից երեկ տարածված հայտարարությունը դեռեւս չի նշանակում, որ խնդիրը ստացել է վերջնական (դրական) լուծում: 

Խնդիրը վերջնական լուծված համարելու համար ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարից պահանջում ենք, որպեսզի իր առաջարկությամբ.

1. ՀՀ կառավարությունը ուժը կորցրած ճանաչի հողերի կատեգորիան փոխելու մասին ՀՀ կառավարության կողմից 15/07/2004թ. ընդունված N 1022 որոշումը, որով ՀՀ Լոռու մարզի Մեծ Պարնու գյուղական համայնքի պետական սեփականություն համարվող գյուղատնտեսական նշանակության մեկ հեկտար այլ հողեր փոխադրվել է էներգետիկայի, տրանսպորտի, կապի եւ կոմունալ ենթակառուցվածքների օբյեկտների կատեգորիա՝ հիդրոէլեկտրակայանի եւ օժանդակ կառույցների շինարարության համար: 

2. Վերականգնվի վերոնշյալ որոշմամբ փոփոխված հողերի կատեգորիայի նախկին կարգավիճակը, և/կամ համապատասխան մասնագիտական և շահագրիռ կողմերի հետ քննարկելուց հետո նշյալ հողատարածքը ամբողջությամբ կամ մասնակի ներառվի բնության ջրագրական հուշարձան համարվող «Թռչկան» ջրվեժին պատկանող պահպանվող գոտում, կատարվի բնության հուշարձանի անձնագրավորում և սահմանվի պահպանության ռեժիմը:

3. Ուժը կորցրած ճանաչվի «ՀՀ Բնապահպանական փորձաքննություն» ՊՈԱԿ-ի կողմից «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ին 21.06.2010թ. տրված N ԲՓ 58 դրական փորձաքննական եզրակացությունը:

4. Ուժը կորցրած ճանաչվեն ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության ջրային ռեսուրսների կառավարման գործակալության կողմից «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ին տրված ջրօգտագործման համապատասխան թույլտվությունները եւ ջրօգտագործման իրավունքի գրանցումն ու դրա հիման վրա տրված վկայականը:

5. Անհապաղ դադարեցվի ՀՀ հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովի կողմից «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ին տրված փոքր հիդրոէլեկտրակայանի կառուցման 07/04/2010թ. N 0348 լիցենզիայի գործողությունը:

6. Վերականգնվի տվյալ տարածքում բնությանը հասցված վնասը:

7. Սեղմ ժամկետում քայլեր ձեռնարկվեն «Թռչկան» ջրվեժի` որպես բնության ջրագրական հուշարձանի անձնագիրը կազմելու և հաստատելու ուղղությամբ, այդ գործընթացում ներգրավելով նաեւ շագարգիռ կողմերին, բնապահպանական հասարակական կազմակերպությունների և մասնագիտական կառույցների ներկայացուցիչներին:

Մենք հաստատակամ ենք շարունակելու մեր պայքարը, մինչեւ վերոնշյալ բոլոր պահանջների վերջնական իրականացումը:

«Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն

----------

Varzor (01.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Ո՞վ կարա սենց բանակի դեմ դուրս գա... :Smile:

----------

John (01.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Ինչպես և սպասում էի, ահագին շատ մարդ կար նախարարության շենքի դիմաց: Մի 20 րոպե մնալուց հետո հանգիստ սրտով հետ եկա աշխատանքի: Ակումբցիներ էլ հանդիպեցի  :Smile: 

Թռչկա՛ն, Թռչկա՛ն, Թռչկա՛ն, Թռչկա՛ն, Թռչկա՛ն, Թռչկա՛ն, Թռչկա՛ն..... :Hands Up:

----------

E-la Via (02.11.2011), Varzor (01.11.2011), Մանուլ (01.11.2011), ՆանՍ (03.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

E-la Via (02.11.2011), ՆանՍ (03.11.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> 


Տեսանյութի վերջում երկնքում ճախրող արծիվը...
Ֆսյո, Զևսն էլ տվեց իր օրհնությունը  :Smile: :

----------

cold skin (03.11.2011), Tig (02.11.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հավեսով եմ մոնտաժել  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (03.11.2011), Tig (02.11.2011), Մանուլ (03.11.2011), ՆանՍ (03.11.2011), Ներսես_AM (03.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

99%-ով կարող եմ ասել, որ հաղթել ենք  :Smile: 

*Թռչկանին կտրվի հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքի կարգավիճակ*

ՀՀ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը կառավարության այսօրվա նիստի օրակարգում անդրադարձել է Թռչկանի ջրվեժին:

Վարչապետը մասնավորապես ասել է, որ վերջին շրջանում ջրվեժի խնդիրը դարձել է բնապահպանների ուսումնասիրության առարկան։ Վերջիններս ահազանգում են, որ ահազանգում են, որ Թռչկանին վտանգ է սպառնում և այն որոշումները, որոնք կառավարությունը կայացրել է, մասնավորապես, հողահատկացումները Հէկի կառուցման վերաբերյալ, վտանգում են ջրվեժի ապագան։ 

Նրանք առաջարկում են հստակ կարգավիճակ տալ այդ հողատարածքին, այդ հատվածին և այդ պարագայում արդեն նաև պետության կողմից երաշխավորված կլինի, որ ապագայում էլ որևէ վտանգ չի սպառնա ջրվեժին և այն ջրային ռեսուրսները, որոնք առկա են, այլ նպատակով չօգտագործվեն։

Վարչապետն առաջարկել է այսօր որոշում սահմանել, որի համաձայն` ջրվեժի տարածքը կօգտվի հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքի ռեժիմից։

Տ. Սարգսյանը համապատասխան հանձնարարականներ է տվել փոխվարչապետ Արմեն Գևորգյանինին, որպեսզի բոլոր համապատասխան փաստաթղթերը և համաձայնություններն ի կատար ածվեն տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների կողմից։ 

«Սրանով մենք այս խնդիրը կհամարենք ամբողջությամբ փակված»,- ասել է վարչապետը։

Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------

Chuk (03.11.2011), cold skin (03.11.2011), E-la Via (03.11.2011), John (03.11.2011), Moonwalker (03.11.2011), Varzor (03.11.2011), Գեա (03.11.2011), Մանուլ (03.11.2011), ՆանՍ (03.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Ո՞վ է գալիս կիրակի օրը հենց Թռչկանի մոտ տոնելու այս հաղթանակը  :Smile: 

ՌՈՔ ՀԱՄԵՐԳ ԵՎ ԱԶԳԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՐԵՐ «ԹՌՉԿԱՆ» ՎՐԱՆԱՅԻՆ ՃԱՄԲԱՐՈւՄ

----------

John (03.11.2011)

----------


## John

> Ո՞վ է գալիս կիրակի օրը հենց Թռչկանի մոտ տոնելու այս հաղթանակը 
> 
> ՌՈՔ ՀԱՄԵՐԳ ԵՎ ԱԶԳԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՐԵՐ «ԹՌՉԿԱՆ» ՎՐԱՆԱՅԻՆ ՃԱՄԲԱՐՈւՄ


ափսոս աշխատանքի եմ էդ օրը... կուզենայի գալ  :Smile:  հաճելի ժամանց եմ մաղթում ու վերջնական հաղթանակ  :Smile:

----------

Tig (03.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

cold skin (03.11.2011), John (03.11.2011), Lusina (03.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Սա վերջն է 1-ին սերիաjի...

----------

E-la Via (04.11.2011), Hayk Avetisyan (04.11.2011), My World My Space (04.11.2011)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ես ու քույրիկս կգանք: Շնորհավորում եմ ակտիվիստներին արդար պայքարի ու հաղթանակի համար: Թռչկանի ջրվեժը ավելի շատ սիմվոլ եմ համարում , հետագայում կաջավարությունը որոշում կայացնելուց առաջ ավելի զգույշ կլինի: Ու ճիշտ կլինի որ բնապահպանության նախարարության կառույցում լինեն հենց ջրվեժի համար պայքարողները:

----------

Tig (04.11.2011), Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Փշաքաղվեցի...

----------

E-la Via (04.11.2011), My World My Space (04.11.2011), Tirim-tim (07.11.2011), Գեա (04.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Թռչկանը դեռ կվճարի փրկության համար*

Կառավարությունը հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքի կարգավիճակ տալով Թռչկանի ջրվեժին, հայտարարեց, որ հարցը փակված է: Բնապահպանները, ակտիվ քաղաքացիները տոնում են իրենց հաղթանակը: Նրանք բարձրացրին հարցը, օրեր շարունակ պայքարեցին, նստացույց անցկացրին ջրվեժի մոտ՝ շուրջօրյա, հիմա քաղում են իրենք պայքարի պտուղը: 

Մյուս կողմից, շատերն էլ արդարացիորեն համարում են, որ այդ պտուղը հասունացավ ոչ այնքան, կամ գոնե ոչ միայն այդ պայքարի արդյունքում, այլ նաեւ հանրապետությունում աշխուժացող նախընտրական տրամադրությունների շնորհիվ: 

Ամենահավանականն իհարկե այն է, որ երկու գործոնն էլ թողել են իրենց ազդեցությունը: Կարեւորը, որ ջրվեժի գլխին այլեւս ՀԷԿ չի կառուցվի, իսկ տարածքն էլ կստանա հատուկ կարգավիճակ: 

Բայց, արդյոք դրանով Թռչկանի հարցը դուրս է գալիս մեջտեղից: Ջրվեժի գլխին ՀԷԿ կառուցող Ռոբշին ընկերության սեփականատերը մի առիթով կարծես թե հայտարարել էր, լրատվամիջոցներից մեկով, թե ինքն օրինակ դեմ չի լինի, որ կառավարությունը փոխհատուցի իր ծախսերն ու ինքն էլ ոչ թե ՀԷԿ, այլ հանգստի գոտի կառուցի Թռչկանի մոտ: 

Թռչկանը վերջին օրերին փաստացի բավականաչափ գովազդվեց եւ այն այժմ իսկապես հանգստի գոտու շահավետ տարբերակ կարող է լինել: Հիմա երեւի թե Հայաստանի մեծահարուստները հերթ են կանգնելու Թռչկանում հանգստս գոտի կառուցելու համար: Այսինքն, հիմա երեւի արդեն նրանք են Ռոբշինի “հակառակորդը”, ոչ թե բնապահպանները: 

Իսկ ինչ է նշանակում հանգստի գոտի: Մենք գիտենք, թե ինչ է նշանակում հանգստի գոտի Հայաստանում: Հայաստանում երեւի թե ոչինչ բնությունն այդպես չի ապականում եւ շահագործում, որքան հանգտսի գոտի կոչվածը: Հաստատ ճոպանուղի էլ կկառուցեն, որ տուրիստները կարողանան ասենք Թռչկանի ջրի հետ վերեւից իջնեն ներքեւ, զգալով, թե ինչ է զգում ջուրը: Կկառուցեն “բեսետկաներ”, քոտեջներ, տեղը տեղին, ինչպես հայաստանյան մյուս հանգստյան գոտիներում է: 

Ու բնությունը կդառնա ընդամենը ինչ որ մեկի փող աշխատելու միջոց, ոչ թե հանգստի հանրամատչելի գոտի: 

Թռչկանը փրկվելով ՀԷԿ-ից, ոչ թե հասարակության տրամադրության տակ կմնա, այլ կհայտնվի ինչ որ նոր սեփականատիրոջ երեւակայության կապանքներում: Իսկ հայ սեփականատիրոջ երեւակայությունը, ինչպես հայտնի է, սահմաններ չի ճանաչում: 

Հայաստանի իշխանությունը հազիվ թե որեւէ բան հենց այնպես փրկի: Թռչկանը երեւի թե դեռ “վճարելու” է իր փրկության համար: Բնապահպաններին եւ ակտիվ քաղաքացիներին թերեւս դեռ հարկ կլինի տեր կանգնել Թռչկանին:

Աղբյուր` lragir.am

----------

E-la Via (07.11.2011), Sophie (07.11.2011), Valentina (05.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011), Արէա (05.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Հաղթանակ համերգը նվիրվել է Թրչկանի փրկությանը (տեսանյութ)*
23:17 - 06.11.2011

Այսօր Թռչկան ջրվեժի տարածքը կրկին մարդաշատ է եղել:
Թռչկանի ջրվեժը պաշտպանելու համար ծավալված քաղաքացիական շարժման մասնակիցները նախքան Շիրակամուտ գյուղում (Լոռու մարզ) կայանալիք հաղթական համերգը իրականացրել են Թռչկան ջրվեժի տարածքի մաքրման աշխատանքներ:

Տարածքի մաքրման աշխատանքներից հետո նստացույցի մասնակցած ակտիվիստները, որպես իրենց հաղթանակի նշան սափրել են իրենց գլուխները:

Այնուհետեւ բնապահպանները, ակտիվիստները եւ համայնքի բնակիչները Թռչկանից մեկնել են Շիրակամուտ, որտեղ գյուղի մշակույթի տանը մասնակցել են կազմակերպված ռոք համերգին, որին մասնակցել են «BAMBIR», «VORDAN KARMIR», «LOUSNELIUS», «SCREAM», «YAN» եւ «THE DREAMERS» խմբերը:

Համերգի վերջում հնչել է նաեւ Թռչկան ջրվեժին նվիրված երգը, որտեղ բնապահպան- ակտիվիստները հիշեցրել են, որ ունեն ճանապարհ մինչ հասնեն Շաքի:

Ներկայացնում ենք «Շիրակ կենտրոն»-ի պատրաստած տեսանյութը առանց մեկնաբանության:




Աղբյուր՝ yerkir.am

----------

E-la Via (07.11.2011), John (07.11.2011), Moonwalker (07.11.2011), Tirim-tim (07.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Tirim-tim

Երեկ, Մարիամն ու Եղիան

DSC04869.jpg

----------

Claudia Mori (07.11.2011), E-la Via (08.11.2011), Tig (07.11.2011), yerevanci (07.11.2011), Ռուֆուս (07.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

E-la Via (08.11.2011), Tirim-tim (08.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Ճիշտ էլ կանի, որ դատի տա: Թող սխալ թույլատրություն ու լիցենզիա չտաին: Դե հիմա թող պատասխան տա Բնապահպանության Նախարարությունը: Չնայած նրան, որ «Ռոբշինն» էլ իր հետթին պիտի պատասխան տա էկոհամակարգին հասցված վնասների համար, քանի որ գործել է խախտումներով: Բայց այս դատական պրոցեսը շատ լավ է, որ սկսվում է: Շատերին կսովորեցնի, ինչպես պիտի ճիշտ աշխատել:

*Թռչկանի շուրջ հանգամանքները փոխվել են*
ՆՈՅԵՄԲԵՐ 9, 2011 13:37

«Ռոբշինը» դատի է տալու բնապահպանության նախարարությանը

Թռչկան ջրվեժը կարելի է փրկված համարել: Երեկ լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ իրենց հաղթանակն էին տոնում «Պաշտպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» նախաձեռնության ակտիվիստներն ու բնապահպանները: Չնայած սրան, բնապահպանները դեռ ունեն որոշակի մտահոգություններ: Նախաձեռնության իրավաբան Մերի Խաչատրյանի խոսքերով, ջրվեժը չունի անձնագիր եւ հստակեցված չեն ջրվեժի պահպանվող տարածքները: Ու ինչքան էլ հողային ու բնության հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքների մասին օրենքներով արգելվում է ջրվեժի մոտ տնտեսական գործունեություն ծավալել, անձնագիր չունենալու հարցը կարող է հետագայում խնդիրներ առաջացնել: Բացի այդ, բնապահպանները պահանջում են, որ ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարը հետ կանչի ջրվեժի մոտ ՀԷԿ-ի կառուցման թույլտվությունը: Մ. Խաչատրյանին ու ջրվեժի պահպանությամբ մտահոգված բոլոր ակտիվիստներին զարմացրել է վարչապետի վերջին հայտարարությունը, թե ջրվեժին կտան հատուկ պահպանության կարգավիճակ. «Ի՞նչ է ստացվում՝ 3-րդ անգամ ենք Թռչկանին կարգավիճակ տալիս, բայց սայլը տեղից չի շարժվում: Ի դեպ, այս կարգավիճակը տալիս են անձնագիրը սահմանելուց հետո»: Բնապահպան Կարինե Դանիելյանն էլ մտահոգված է ջրվեժի մոտ սողանքավտանգ տարածքներ հայտնաբերելու մտքից: Մ. Խաչատրյանի խոսքերով էլ, բնության հուշարձանների ցանկում սխալ է կազմվել նաեւ Թռչկանի նկարագիրը. «Գրված է, թե այն գտնվում է Չիչխան գետի Թռչկան վտակի վրա, բայց Թռչկանը երբեք վտակ չի ունեցել: Առաջանում է 2-րդ խնդիրը, սա պետք է շտկել եւ անձնագրում այս սխալը չներառել»:
Իրավաբանի խոսքերով, «Ռոբշին»-ը սկզբում պատրաստվում էր նախարարությանը դատի տալ ու կրած վնասների դիմաց փոխհատուցում պահանջել, բայց հասկացավ, որ դրա իրավունքը չունի. «Այն պահին, երբ այդ ընկերությունը փոխհատուցում կուզի կառավարությունից, ես ու մեր նախաձեռնության բոլոր անդամները համապատասխան առաջարկությամբ հանդես կգանք՝ մեր պետությանը պաշտպանելու համար: Այդ ընկերությունը մեծ վնաս է հասցրել էկոհամակարգին ու դեռ պետք է վերականգնի Չիչխան գետին ու հարակից տարածքներին հասցրած վնասն ու փոխհատուցի պետությանը, հլը ինքն է պետությանը պարտք»: «Ռոբշին»-ի սեփականատեր Ռոբերտ Օխանյանը «Առավոտի» հետ զրույցում ասաց, թե հետո կերեւա՝ ով ում է պարտք. «Միանշանակ փոխհատուցում ենք պահանջելու նախարարությունից, որովհետեւ մեծ չափի վնասներ ենք կրել, դիմելու ենք բարձր ատյաններ, եթե հրաժարվեն մեր պահանջից»: Մեր հարցին, ապա ինչո՞ւ էին ավելի վաղ հերքել իրենց այս հայտարարությունը, պարոն Օխանյանը հավելեց. «Հանգամանքները փոխվել են»:
ԱՐՓԻՆԵ ՍԻՄՈՆՅԱՆ

«Առավոտ» օրաթերթ

----------

E-la Via (10.11.2011), Varzor (10.11.2011), Գեա (10.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Գեա (16.11.2011)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Ժողովուրդ, Թռչկանից հետո ոնց տեսնում եմ էս թեման անցել ա պատմության գիրկը: Մի քիչ բզբզեմ: Ես մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ եմ գնացել Շաքիի ջրվեժ, ու էդ խեղճից ջ տառն էլ չի մնացել ու ընդանհրապես տառ չի մնացել: Լսել եմ, որ հէկում արդեն մոտ մեկ տարի ա ինչ երկրորդ գեներատոր են աշխատացնում: Եթե մի երկու տարի առաջ տարին գոնե մի քանի անգամ կարելի էր ջրվեժը տեսնել, հիմա վայթեմ դրա հնարավորությունն էլ չկա (չնայած դա այցելուի գրպանից էլ ա կախված): Էլ չեմ խոսում շրջակայքի բնության մասին, որը մեղմ ասած ապականվել ա: Քարե անդուր բեսեդկաներ են ավելացել ինչ-որ, մի տոննա զիբիլ, պլյուս շուտով վեր կհառնեն նորաթուխ օբյեկտիկներ «շնորհիվ» տարածքի նոր սեփականատիրոջ: Սա իմ համեստ կարծիքով հանցագործություն ա..

----------

E-la Via (30.04.2014), Nihil (30.04.2014), Tig (01.05.2014)

----------

